# Happy Fathers Day Driveler#178



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2015)

All you dad's out there... Happy fathers day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2015)

what no number, no muzac.

How long you been a posting in drivelers?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2015)

oh this is not goot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2015)

Go Blood.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what no number, no muzac.
> 
> How long you been a posting in drivelers?


kidz these days, can't teach'em nuttin!  
Left work early get home & no *official* driveler....... ~sigh~ guess I'll go grab an MGD and cannonball the day away!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2015)

Good one Blood , add some music.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2015)

How about continuing the N.O. music with Grandpa Elliot


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

Happy Father's Day!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2015)

Think that one fits this driveler


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

Where did the other driveler go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

Reckon I'll have start mowin da grass at night, or slather on sunscreen


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll have start mowin da grass at night, or slather on sunscreen



long sleeve shirt and floppy hat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

I better go put on a long sleeve shirt and long pants and get busy, I reckon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> long sleeve shirt and floppy hat.



Got it!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

Holler later.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2015)

H22 wears a long sleeve shirt at da beach till he gets unda the canopy after fishin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2015)

Got the patio back in order. Watching a family of Brown thrashers feeding in the yard. Life is good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Holler later.....



The rash hurts that bad?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got the patio back in order. Watching a family of Brown thrashers feeding in the yard. Life is good.



I took a pic and it aint there
I'm not smart phone savi.... smart.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I took a pic and it aint there
> I'm not smart phone savi.... smart.



I hate my smart phone. First time I tried it ,I posted in a closed thread. And I cannot for the life of my figure how to refresh it. So I am one post and done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 wears a long sleeve shirt at da beach till he gets unda the canopy after fishin.



Reckon I'mon have to start doin that also! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> The rash hurts that bad?



Makes me wanna


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

Got most of MY lawn cut, got Jag some areas bordered out.....hopefully he'll keepa cuttin when I'm gone next week. Still got tomorrow, but wasn't wanting to ride the mower all day before I travel on Sunday either.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2015)

You headed this way Chief?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2015)

Evening Charlie


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2015)

Sure is strange waiting till 11 to got work


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2015)

Howdy Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You headed this way Chief?



Matter of fact I am, Charlie! I've got to pick buddy Phil up in Murfreesboro on the way, so going through Nashville to Indy!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Matter of fact I am, Charlie! I've got to pick buddy Phil up in Murfreesboro on the way, so going through Nashville to Indy!



Just gimme a holler and we will meet in Bowling Green.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Just gimme a holler and we will meet in Bowling Green.



10-4 Charlie, it'll be Sunday sometime.

pm incoming


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>



That song makes me cry! I miss my daddy!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> That song makes me cry! I miss my daddy!




Sorry wasn't my intent


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning



Morning Wy  

I wasn't worth nothing yesterday.   Today I will be more productive.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm going to sleep most of today again


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2015)

Mornin.....gonna go wet a hook for a couple of hours, noticed a breeze already, kind of unusual before that fireball pops up over the horizon. I wanted slick water conditions.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 20, 2015)

Good Morning Wycliff, Gobblin and Chief.

I slept a couple of extra hours this morning so I still feel lazy right now.

Gobblin, got my truck back yesterday afternoon and now my wallet is as flat as a pancake.  I knew that I need some new shocks on the front end but it turned out that I also needed new ball-joints as well.  It was making such a noise that I thought that it was going to fall apart going down the highway lately BUT now it is riding as smooth as a baby's behind.  

I might get me some breakfast at Evan's Diner this morning and then ride up to check on things in the country.

Hope all of you will have a good day and try to stay cool.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Sorry wasn't my intent



Don't apologize Wy. I love that song. Glad you posted it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2015)

Don't think I ever heard this one until this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2015)

morning crickett


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2015)

Mernin!!! Heading to Beautiful Alabama this morning to pick up the princess!! She has had a week with my sister and her little boy...


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2015)

Safe travels Bog


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning crickett



Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2015)

So much for wettin a hook.....conditions were exactly opposite for the action I was lookin for!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> So much for wettin a hook.....conditions were exactly opposite for the action I was lookin for!



garden hoed and beans picked.   Got the first to,tu,2,du, two egg plants this morning.  

howdy Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> garden hoed and beans picked.   Got the first to,tu,2,du, two egg plants this morning.
> 
> howdy Chief



Howdy gobble.....gettin ready to go pick up a rental car, then get back on the mower I reckon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy gobble.....gettin ready to go pick up a rental car, then get back on the mower I reckon.



what direction are you heading?   did I read somewhere north thru TN and KY?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what direction are you heading?   did I read somewhere north thru TN and KY?



Yessir....headin to Indy, then Toledo! Back on Wednesday...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2015)

Goin to get car....maybe beat the "last minute before they close at noon crowd".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2015)

Mronin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2015)

Feels like afternoon. Been up since 6


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Feels like afternoon. Been up since 6



I thought it was almost noon so I looked at the clock earlier & it was only 10am. I've been up since 7.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Feels like afternoon. Been up since 6





Crickett said:


> I thought it was almost noon so I looked at the clock earlier & it was only 10am. I've been up since 7.



Stomach said it was noon and it is only 11:55.   Been up since 4:15.  Welcome to the early bird club.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2015)

JEFF......

I gotta funny story for you about my nephew. 






gobbleinwoods said:


> Stomach said it was noon and it is only 11:55.   Been up since 4:15.  Welcome to the early bird club.



I am NOT a morning person


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir....headin to Indy, then Toledo! Back on Wednesday...



With a slight delay in Bowling Green to have a beer with old KD.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> JEFF......
> 
> I gotta funny story for you about my nephew.
> 
> ...



Anxiously awaiting!!! 



KyDawg said:


> With a slight delay in Bowling Green to have a beer with old KD.



Lookin forward to throwin one back with ya, Charlie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2015)

Too HOT and bright to be cutting grass!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2015)

Watch out what you ask for....now it's too shady and wet to cut!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2015)

Glad we gettin the rain though, instead of everything bakin and dryin out.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2015)

So muggy up here you don't even want to go outside. Felt pretty good till the sun came out. Run me out of the garden.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2015)

What I need is one of those Bud Light Mango Ritas.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2015)

Was muggy up until 5 minutes ago now it is raining again for the second time in two days.   Wheeeeeee !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2015)

Headed into werk tonight and tomorrow night,  looks like I'll be flying to Indiana Monday, my 95 yr old Uncle has congestive heart failure and pneumonia.  Last of my 90yr old Mom's 6 siblings.  

He's still sharp as a tack, he and my Dad served in WWII together and my Uncle introduced my pops to his sister/my mom when they got back, the rest is history.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed into werk tonight and tomorrow night,  looks like I'll be flying to Indiana Monday, my 95 yr old Uncle has congestive heart failure and pneumonia.  Last of my 90yr old Mom's 6 siblings.
> 
> He's still sharp as a tack, he and my Dad served in WWII together and my Uncle introduced my pops to his sister/my mom when they got back, the rest is history.



He represents a quickly dwindling bunch of the greatest generation Mil.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2015)

Prayers for your uncle & your family Quack! 




Jeff C. said:


> Anxiously awaiting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin forward to throwin one back with ya, Charlie!



I'll try to keep this short & try to make it make sense! 

I got a cousin that's a druggie. She recently ODed & is in a coma. She had a baby about a month ago before she ODed. Well nobody knows who the baby daddy is & several guys have come forward for DNA testing. 

Well my sis was discussing all this with her husband & she doesn't think Reilly is listening. Her husband asked why the cousin had so many men. So my sis tells him she couldn't pay for her drugs so she would do other "favors" to pay for her drugs. Reilly pipes in & says "Yeah Daddy....ain't you ever heard of a Happy Hooker?"

My sis just didn't know what to say! All she could do was


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> He represents a quickly dwindling bunch of the greatest generation Mil.





Yessir, without a doubt, it's amazing to hear the stories he can tell growing up in the depression, on a farm, the war etc.




Thanks Crickett.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Prayers for your uncle & your family Quack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





  That boyz a SPORT !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2015)

Need to get back in da groove, looking forward to werk tonight !!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That boyz a SPORT !!!



He's only 7 & she has no idea where he's heard that before & how in the world did he even know to use it at that very moment?!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2015)

HOQ sorry to hear about your Uncle.  

Work work work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed into werk tonight and tomorrow night,  looks like I'll be flying to Indiana Monday, my 95 yr old Uncle has congestive heart failure and pneumonia.  Last of my 90yr old Mom's 6 siblings.
> 
> He's still sharp as a tack, he and my Dad served in WWII together and my Uncle introduced my pops to his sister/my mom when they got back, the rest is history.



Sorry to hear that, Mil. I love sitting with one from that era and listening to the stories they can tell. 



KyDawg said:


> He represents a quickly dwindling bunch of the greatest generation Mil.



Sure does!




Crickett said:


> Prayers for your uncle & your family Quack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, Cricket.



Crickett said:


> He's only 7 & she has no idea where he's heard that before & how in the world did he even know to use it at that very moment?!



They will surprise with what you had no idea they knew...and just blurt it out!!!!  : bounce:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2015)

Sitting at the emergency Vet with MizT and Maggie. Maggie is sick.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2015)

Prayers for your family Mil!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2015)

Fathas day grub = a Ribeye.. twice baked tater...an some  Cool beerz!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sitting at the emergency Vet with MizT and Maggie. Maggie is sick.



Dang....hope Maggie will be alright.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Dang....hope Maggie will be alright.



Me too, but she's very I'll.....hemorrhagic gastroenteritis. Blood from both ends and the vet just gave us paper to sign accepting an additional $1400.00 some odd dollars to keep her overnight and start her on meds. We've already paid $644.00 just to get a possible diagnosis.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Me too, but she's very I'll.....hemorrhagic gastroenteritis. Blood from both ends and the vet just gave us paper to sign accepting an additional $1400.00 some odd dollars to keep her overnight and start her on meds. We've already paid $644.00 just to get a possible diagnosis.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Me too, but she's very I'll.....hemorrhagic gastroenteritis. Blood from both ends and the vet just gave us paper to sign accepting an additional $1400.00 some odd dollars to keep her overnight and start her on meds. We've already paid $644.00 just to get a possible diagnosis.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2015)

Dang Jeff, hope things turn out alright, she sure is one sweet gal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



Tell me about it.....the sticker shock bout had me and MizT hemorrhaging. 

Also, the $1400.00 was until noon Monday. We decided to let them keep her overnight for an additional $700.00 some odd dollars.




Crickett said:


>



She's one sick gal right now, watery blood was pouring out of her.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Jeff, hope things turn out alright, she sure is one sweet gal.



Yeah me too, Mil. I've had some great dogs, but Maggie has got to be the sweetest, most intelligent, well behaved dog we've ever had, and like a Family member.

Never have had to sign a consent form for the Vet to administer CPR (at their discretion) before now. 

With that being said, the Vet made it sound as though it's not all that uncommon, and there could've been a worse diagnosis.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemorrhagic_gastroenteritis


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemorrhagic_gastroenteritis





Sounds treatable Chief ???


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2015)

Poor Maggie!  How old is she Jeff?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2015)

Dawn's in south Georgia with her Mom.  My crazy black Lab Susie been laid up in the house on the AC vent all day.  When it came time for me to go to work, she decided she didn't want to go to her kennel.  Guess who's at work with me . .


Her, Charlie and the cat are getting along well.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's in south Georgia with her Mom.  My crazy black Lab Susie been laid up in the house on the AC vent all day.  When it came time for me to go to work, she decided she didn't want to go to her kennel.  Guess who's at work with me . .
> 
> 
> Her, Charlie and the cat are getting along well.




We smoked a Boston butt & Max couldn't wait to get his share. That dog is spoilt rotten! He was drooling all over the kitchen floor while I was cutting it up to make the BBQ.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds treatable Chief ???



Yessir, it sure does! 



Crickett said:


> Poor Maggie!  How old is she Jeff?



Crickett, Maggie aka MooMoo, was 10 on Mother's Day! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's in south Georgia with her Mom.  My crazy black Lab Susie been laid up in the house on the AC vent all day.  When it came time for me to go to work, she decided she didn't want to go to her kennel.  Guess who's at work with me . .
> 
> 
> Her, Charlie and the cat are getting along well.



Maggie lays on our floor vent too. I bet that's a sight!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, it sure does!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Max is 10 too! I call him Maxey Moo sometimes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2015)

Mil, we're eatin the last of that Country Ham tonight with blackeyed peas with hamhocks, fried green maters, turnip greens, creamed corn, sliced onion, probly be a pepper or two on my plate, pickled okra (if I can find it), and biscuits with red eye gravy!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2015)

Evening be headed back to work at 11 again tonight, it just don't feel right going in that late. But the good thing is time sure seems to go by faster


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> We smoked a Boston butt & Max couldn't wait to get his share. That dog is spoilt rotten! He was drooling all over the kitchen floor while I was cutting it up to make the BBQ.




I would be too !! 





Jeff C. said:


> Mil, we're eatin the last of that Country Ham tonight with blackeyed peas with hamhocks, fried green maters, turnip greens, creamed corn, sliced onion, probly be a pepper or two on my plate, pickled okra (if I can find it), and biscuits with red eye gravy!





Laaaaawd, that sounds good !!!


I bought some more of that ham the other day and Dawn made some biscuits to carry for breakfast while we were in Charleston.  Ham's pretty hard to beat, been eating it for years.


Ole sport's bbq is pretty good eatin too !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Max is 10 too! I call him Maxey Moo sometimes!



Maggie got a lil on da chubby side for a while. That's where we came up with the Moo Moo. She was the size of a small cow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Evening be headed back to work at 11 again tonight, it just don't feel right going in that late. But the good thing is time sure seems to go by faster





You only covering 8hrs ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Evening be headed back to work at 11 again tonight, it just don't feel right going in that late. But the good thing is time sure seems to go by faster



Evenin Wy!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I would be too !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's some shonuf good country ham they got, BBQ was dadgum good too! Still can't thank ya enough for brangin all that to Hamburg!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2015)

Bout to starve to deaf.....we was at that Vet for dang near 4 hrs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Wy!
> 
> 
> 
> That's some shonuf good country ham they got, BBQ was dadgum good too! Still can't thank ya enough for brangin all that to Hamburg!!





Anytime Chiefbro, looking forward to hooking up with ya'll again !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You only covering 8hrs ??



Covering in a different area, they only work 8hr shifts


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2015)

Made some fried cube steak smothered in gravy with rice, and carrots


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Covering in a different area, they only work 8hr shifts





10-4, that should go by faaaaaast !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2015)

If it was the right time of year I would have got you a ham Jeff. Going out to the smoke house Monday to see how the hams are coming along. They had a good summer sweat. I got one picked out for Nic and am going to take a picture of it with my new Smart Phone.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10-4, that should go by faaaaaast !!!



Yeah last night felt like 2 hrs had went by, looked at the clock and it was 5:30


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2015)

I gotz nuttin to do, all operations are down.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Maggie got a lil on da chubby side for a while. That's where we came up with the Moo Moo. She was the size of a small cow.






Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz nuttin to do, all operations are down.


Read a book


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Read a book





Got 3 new ones, but my dog won't leave me alone, keeps trying to stick her head under my arms.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got 3 new ones, but my dog won't leave me alone, keeps trying to stick her head under my arms.



trying to get you to take her home


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> trying to get you to take her home





Wish I didn't bring her aggravating self.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm ready for seben o'clock


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2015)

won't be long now Wy..


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 21, 2015)

Good morning, it's about that time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2015)

Ready to wake up and go home to bed !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2015)

GW and EE are hiney draggin this morning !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GW and EE are hiney draggin this morning !!



You got that right!!

You and Wy have a good day.

Chief may moo moo get well quickly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You got that right!!
> 
> You and Wy have a good day.
> 
> Chief may moo moo get well quickly.



Mornin gobble, thanks me too! 

I wish I could've left her there for one more day, but they were killin us with those rates.  $700.00 a day on top of the $644.00 initial charges for x-ray's, blood work, etc., -diagnosis


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2015)

$700 a day.   What is so special about this vet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> $700 a day.   What is so special about this vet?



Good ???? Emergency Vet, open 24 hrs on the weekend.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Father's Day to all the drivelin fathers!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the drivelin fathers!



Thank you, Crickett!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 21, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the drivelin fathers!



Thank you ma'am


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2015)

Talked to the Vet, Maggie is doing much better!  IV's and meds must be working, MizT will pick her up later today.

Gotta get ready for this road trip, call my buddies and coordinate meet up times and places, and go hook up with KyDawg in Bowling Green, holler at yall later.....

Happy Father's Day to those with younguns!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 21, 2015)

Same to you Chief


Safe travels


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the drivelin fathers!



Thank you.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Father's Day droolers!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy fathers day to all my GON  brothaz !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the drivelin fathers!





SnowHunter said:


> Happy Father's Day droolers!



Thank you thank you.

Snowy I just might resemble that remark.


----------



## chobrown (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Father's day everyone.   Sitting  in the recliner rocking baby girl, not a bad way to start my first father's day off  !!!


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Fathers' Day y'all.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Talked to the Vet, Maggie is doing much better!  IV's and meds must be working, MizT will pick her up later today.
> 
> Gotta get ready for this road trip, call my buddies and coordinate meet up times and places, and go hook up with KyDawg in Bowling Green, holler at yall later.....
> 
> Happy Father's Day to those with younguns!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2015)

drivel on that is all.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Father's Day to some of the *BEST* Dad's I know!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Talked to the Vet, Maggie is doing much better!  IV's and meds must be working, MizT will pick her up later today.
> 
> Gotta get ready for this road trip, call my buddies and coordinate meet up times and places, and go hook up with KyDawg in Bowling Green, holler at yall later.....
> 
> Happy Father's Day to those with younguns!!


Safe travels, Chief!  Soooo glad Maggie is better, that is ONE sweet dog!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2015)

Safe travels Chief, glad to hear Maggie's back on the mend!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Father's day all you awesome dads. Thank the good Lawd above he gave my boy an awesome one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2015)

US open course is bout the ugliest I seen in my life. Really.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> US open course is bout the ugliest I seen in my life. Really.



But it is challenging.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> US open course is bout the ugliest I seen in my life. Really.



You got that right.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> But it is challenging.



They could have at least painted the greens green like the courses here do in the winter.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They could have at least painted the greens green like the courses here do in the winter.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 21, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They could have at least painted the greens green like the courses here do in the winter.



Amazing what a coat of paint will do


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2015)

Tiger missed the cut !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 21, 2015)

Time for cold one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Time for cold one


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



What. . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2015)

Jurassic world is worth seeing IMHO .... And I'm not really a movie watcher!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Jurassic world is worth seeing IMHO .... And I'm not really a movie watcher!!





Started to go see it while in Charleston.



You werkin ??


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2015)

Met Chief in Bowling Green today at Longhorns. We had a good meal and a couple of beers. Always good to see him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Met Chief in Bowling Green today at Longhorns. We had a good meal and a couple of beers. Always good to see him.





Good deal Charlie, Chief's good folks !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Started to go see it while in Charleston.
> 
> 
> 
> You werkin ??



yes sir! I pulled some long hrs last week and this week looks to be a carbon copy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> yes sir! I pulled some long hrs last week and this week looks to be a carbon copy!





Make dat money honey !!


Be sure and keep a close eye on the rookie, I'd hate to see him get you, or himself hurt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2015)

Dang weather radio alert just went off, large hail, 60mph winds, severe thunderstorm headed my way, hope it goes around...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Make dat money honey !!
> 
> 
> Be sure and keep a close eye on the rookie, I'd hate to see him get you, or himself hurt.



Will do bro thanks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2015)

EE's out floggin a sock in the creek and GW's bustin up some coffee beans !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Blood, Wycliff, and Quack.  I sure am glad that you three keep paying so much taxes that Obama just takes it and splits it up with the rest of us non-workers that we can all just sit around and drink beer, wine, and likker, eat crab legs, big juicy steaks, and caviar and then walk out of the grocery store and get in our new Cadillac Escalade with these wild looking 26" wheels and these shiny rims (that is parked right up front in the "New or Expectant Muddurs" parking space).

I hate Democrats with a Royal passion !!!!!!!!

It was so much confusion going on yesterday here in Augusta that nobody could figger out just who their Daddy really was !!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> EE's out floggin a sock in the creek and GW's bustin up some coffee beans !!




No sock washing for a while now as I bought 30 pairs of black "Gold Toe" socks last week from Belks.  Got 25 percent off on the socks and also a heck of a deal on three new belts as they were buy one get two free.  Paid $107 for all and saved $94 in the process.  



ps:  I hope the storm missed you last night.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2015)

And while I am on a roll, I surely am glad that Chief's dog, Maggie, is doing better even though his and Ms T's wallet ain't doing so well over the weekend.  Of course, we all know that our pets become family members and we do what is necessary to keep them well. 

I am also glad that Chief and Charlie hooked up together at Longhorns yesterday as well.  There ain't nothing like spending some time with good friends along the way!!!  Charlie, I am glad that you made it happen.   

Hope that Chief has safe travels on this latest junket that also takes him to the "no mans" land of OHIO.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2015)

EE + Belks = sock KANG !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> EE + Belks = sock KANG !!!



Dang you done got him ranked higher than Wal-Mart!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> EE's out floggin a sock in the creek and GW's bustin up some coffee beans !!



You know it


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2015)

It's the time of week where I take what's left of Hankus an head south by west.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2015)

we put the catch an release on 21, some big enough to et a man


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2015)

Hankus said:


> we put the catch an release on 21, some big enough to et a man


NICE!!

Mornin Folks, hit the door runnin & ain't stopped yet!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 22, 2015)

Morning back on days for a few


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning back on days for a few



working 8's or 12's?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> NICE!!
> 
> Mornin Folks, hit the door runnin & ain't stopped yet!


Bless your heart Keebs... I hope your mundy get better darling!!!!


Wycliff said:


> Morning back on days for a few



Rub it in Wybro.... Rub it in!!!!...LOL!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey yall! 

Sitting at the dealership waiting for them to fix my car. Dang airbag light came on yesterday & with all those issues with the recall I freaked out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2015)

Morning!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2015)

We got a 1/2 inch rain shower yesterday afternoon, we needed it too. Saved me two hours of watering this afternoon.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 22, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> working 8's or 12's?





12's this week







blood on the ground said:


> Rub it in Wybro.... Rub it in!!!!...LOL!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 22, 2015)

That big orange thing in the sky sure is hot, had to go get some sunglasses on not use to werking with this much light.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2015)

Its hot outside, thats for sure.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 22, 2015)

Not sure whats going on I have started leaking


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> That big orange thing in the sky sure is hot, had to go get some sunglasses on not use to werking with this much light.



cooler at night too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2015)

keebs needstocomeupforair.   8 o'clock check in and poof she was gone.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 22, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cooler at night too.



Yes, Yes it is


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs needstocomeupforair.   8 o'clock check in and poof she was gone.


Ya know, it takes extra long to not only DO the work, but teach another person............ she's catching on, but, bless her heart, I don't think she realized just how much this office does!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Ya know, it takes extra long to not only DO the work, but teach another person............ she's catching on, but, bless her heart, I don't think she realized just how much this office does!



come on keebs  it is a quasi gov't office how much work does it really do.    








going out the back door quickly     j/k you know.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> come on keebs  it is a quasi gov't office how much work does it really do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not all gubermint offices are da same!
idjit!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2015)

well looky there............... All Hail!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> well looky there............... All Hail!!!!!



Take the rest of the day off Quang Keebs


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2015)

Keebs, thank you, Mandy, and Miss Crickett for the kind words yesterday.

Just checked and my buddy didn`t grow any Fordhooks. Sorry...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Take the rest of the day off Quang Keebs


Ya know, I think I will! Thanks!


Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, thank you, Mandy, and Miss Crickett for the kind words yesterday.
> 
> Just checked and my buddy didn`t grow any Fordhooks. Sorry...


cain't find none anywhere.............. but did find a place that has lady fingers for $25 a bushel, they'll be ready in a couple of weeks!
Ended up putting up 40 qts of butterbeans for Granma Saturday!
Gonna head out, got company stopped thru and wanna spend a little time with them, I'll catch ya'll 2morrow!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Ya know, I think I will! Thanks!
> 
> cain't find none anywhere.............. but did find a place that has lady fingers for $25 a bushel, they'll be ready in a couple of weeks!
> Ended up putting up 40 qts of butterbeans for Granma Saturday!
> Gonna head out, got company stopped thru and wanna spend a little time with them, I'll catch ya'll 2morrow!





Wish I could have helped you. All peas and butterbeans should be ready now, really.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2015)

Maaaaaaan, this Crown is going down smoooooooth on da rockzzzzzz . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaaaaan, this Crown is going down smoooooooth on da rockzzzzzz . . .



smooth mooooooove.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2015)

I do believe I've got the best lookin woman on GON . . .


----------



## Crickett (Jun 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaaaaan, this Crown is going down smoooooooth on da rockzzzzzz . . .





I like the Crown Black. 

Oh & the Apple ain't too bad either.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 22, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, thank you, Mandy, and Miss Crickett for the kind words yesterday.
> 
> Just checked and my buddy didn`t grow any Fordhooks. Sorry...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I do believe I've got the best lookin woman on GON . . .





We`re tied, Brother.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> And while I am on a roll, I surely am glad that Chief's dog, Maggie, is doing better even though his and Ms T's wallet ain't doing so well over the weekend.  Of course, we all know that our pets become family members and we do what is necessary to keep them well.
> 
> I am also glad that Chief and Charlie hooked up together at Longhorns yesterday as well.  There ain't nothing like spending some time with good friends along the way!!!  Charlie, I am glad that you made it happen.
> 
> Hope that Chief has safe travels on this latest junket that also takes him to the "no mans" land of OHIO.



We had a good visit Mr Eagle. It came a bad storm while we were eating. They picked a good time to get off interstate.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 23, 2015)

That is great Charlie.  I'm thinking both of you parted ways with big smiles on your faces.   


Where o' where is everybody this early morning????  I feel so lonely in here today.  Hopefully Gobblin will show up soon with a big pot of fresh brewed "get up and go juice" for everybody.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> That is great Charlie.  I'm thinking both of you parted ways with big smiles on your faces.
> 
> 
> Where o' where is everybody this early morning????  I feel so lonely in here today.  Hopefully Gobblin will show up soon with a big pot of fresh brewed "get up and go juice" for everybody.



You know it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2015)

Mernin fellas!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2015)

yep


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I do believe I've got the best lookin woman on GON . . .





Nicodemus said:


> We`re tied, Brother.




OK, now I must admit it.  A couple of weeks ago, I had a dream that I was somewhere in the Caribbean Islands and when I woke up one morning, I was in the company of a beautiful lady named Dawn.  She had a certain charisma about her that could make a blind man see the light for sure.  She was just as beautiful as the sunrise that morning and we enjoyed a few days together soaking up the sights and sounds of the ocean surf crashing around us.  Everything about her was just wonderful as she had a great smile, laugh, and personality.  Then one morning as I woke up, she was gone !!!! 

Well last week, I had another dream that I was somewhere down on St. George Island near Apalachicola and when I woke up that morning, I was graced by the company of a gorgeous redhead named Sheryl.  She was really something even though she did carry a very sharp pocket knife along with her on that trip.  This lady had a wonderful personality just surrounding her in every step that she made too.  Without a doubt, she was the prettiest redhead that I have ever seen and she was one of the most talented people in every aspect of life that anyone could ever find.  She also has the most beautiful eyes of most any woman on this planet too.  Unfortunately, as I woke up, she was gone.  

Folks, the moral of this story is.........our friends Quack and Nic are two of the luckiest guys on this earth as they get to spend their lives with two of the most beautiful  ladies anywhere.  The really wonderful part is that it is very easy to see that both of these couples are so much in love with each other every day 24/7/365.  Both couples also seem to relish spending quality time with each other as well and it easily shows to us casual observers too. 

Here's to two wonderful couples that are still "Love-Birds" after all of these years.  I admire you guys and when I grow up, I want to be just like both of you two lucky guys !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2015)

morning blood,  you are the only one holding up the work at night honor.   It is about time for a cold one.   

drankus are you still S by SW?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 23, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Gobblin, BOG, and Hankus.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning blood,  you are the only one holding up the work at night honor.   It is about time for a cold one.
> 
> drankus are you still S by SW?





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Gobblin, BOG, and Hankus.



morning to both of ya!

yep im holdin down the place.... young buck left werk early for some reason er another 

I have another 10 or so bags of mulch to put around my fruit trees when I get home. I recon that's cause for a cool one or to too two!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 23, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I do believe I've got the best lookin woman on GON . . .





Nicodemus said:


> We`re tied, Brother.



Yep, ya'll tied for SECOND.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2015)

This place be dead.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaaaaan, this Crown is going down smoooooooth on da rockzzzzzz . . .


Friends brought me a bottle of Key Lime Rum........... omg, that stuff is sooooo smmmmooooth.  I gotta get a sprite today, I think it would be good with that.......... it's good straight or with coke, now I gotta try da sprite!


hdm03 said:


> This place be dead.


cow bell........ juss sayin..........

 Mornin Folks, off to count the concession money!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)

Morning errybody.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Friends brought me a bottle of Key Lime Rum........... omg, that stuff is sooooo smmmmooooth.  I gotta get a sprite today, I think it would be good with that.......... it's good straight or with coke, now I gotta try da sprite!
> 
> cow bell........ juss sayin..........
> 
> Mornin Folks, off to count the concession money!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Hey


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Friends brought me a bottle of Key Lime Rum........... omg, that stuff is sooooo smmmmooooth.  I gotta get a sprite today, I think it would be good with that.......... it's good straight or with coke, now I gotta try da sprite!
> 
> cow bell........ juss sayin..........
> 
> Mornin Folks, off to count the concession money!



I'd help count on halves.   

Morning Keebs and MsHawt22  



howdy mud and homo03


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2015)

keebs I will admit I hurt myself on rum several times years ago and just don't touch the stuff anymore.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd help count on halves.
> 
> Morning Keebs and MsHawt22
> 
> ...



Morning Gobble


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs I will admit I hurt myself on rum several times years ago and just don't touch the stuff anymore.


Not many rums I care for anymore either, for one reason or another, but this stuff is "da bomb"!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Not many rums I care for anymore either, for one reason or another, but this stuff is "da bomb"!



I know i've should of done made it to your house but dont give up on me , i'm trying.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2015)

Sept. caint get here fast enough. I'm craving some BEACH!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I know i've should of done made it to your house but dont give up on me , i'm trying.


LilD wants 2 - one for the house & one for the store at Land's Crossing.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sept. caint get here fast enough. I'm craving some BEACH!


I'm hoping the sisters & I will find time/place in July........... man, everyone is so busy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> LilD wants 2 - one for the house & one for the store at Land's Crossing.
> 
> I'm hoping the sisters & I will find time/place in July........... man, everyone is so busy!



Thats good cause i got 3 in the truck. I guess there will be now vacation for us till Oct.. Been busy and broke
But i'm taking Mrs. V some where nice for our anniversary which is in Oct.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)

and when i say nice i mean flip flop attire. lol


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats good cause i got 3 in the truck. I guess there will be now vacation for us till Oct.. Been busy and broke
> But i'm taking Mrs. V some where nice for our anniversary which is in Oct.


That's a good month!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats good cause i got 3 in the truck. I guess there will be now vacation for us till Oct.. Been busy and broke
> But i'm taking Mrs. V some where nice for our anniversary which is in Oct.



Where bouts?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> and when i say nice i mean flip flop attire. lol


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2015)

Did somebody mention something about Rum and Sprite??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

Mornin`....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where bouts?



We havnt made our mind up yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did somebody mention something about Rum and Sprite??





Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`....



Y'all need to wait till atleast 12 for that stuff.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all need to wait till atleast 12 for that stuff.





Yea, it will either mellow me out or make me mean (er).


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2015)

I drank too much yesterday . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, it will either mellow me out or make me mean (er).


well, we dont need you meaner 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I drank too much yesterday . .



Congrats.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 23, 2015)

Bout time fer some lunch, I'm hongry


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm starving


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2015)

Just had a kuntray ham and egg sammich.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, now I must admit it.  A couple of weeks ago, I had a dream that I was somewhere in the Caribbean Islands and when I woke up one morning, I was in the company of a beautiful lady named Dawn.  She had a certain charisma about her that could make a blind man see the light for sure.  She was just as beautiful as the sunrise that morning and we enjoyed a few days together soaking up the sights and sounds of the ocean surf crashing around us.  Everything about her was just wonderful as she had a great smile, laugh, and personality.  Then one morning as I woke up, she was gone !!!!
> 
> Well last week, I had another dream that I was somewhere down on St. George Island near Apalachicola and when I woke up that morning, I was graced by the company of a gorgeous redhead named Sheryl.  She was really something even though she did carry a very sharp pocket knife along with her on that trip.  This lady had a wonderful personality just surrounding her in every step that she made too.  Without a doubt, she was the prettiest redhead that I have ever seen and she was one of the most talented people in every aspect of life that anyone could ever find.  She also has the most beautiful eyes of most any woman on this planet too.  Unfortunately, as I woke up, she was gone.
> 
> ...





Thank you for the kind words, Mike. That Redhead is something else, no doubt that.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 23, 2015)

Meatloaf, broccoli, and smashed taters


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey y'all! 

Today is mine & my hubby's 14th anniversary. Tonight I'm making fried chicken for dinner so I went to the cafe to search for some recipes/tips & I came across this video: 




Now it's stuck in my head


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

Happy anniversary, Miss Crickett!  

Love that video!! Now it`s stuck in my head too!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Happy anniversary, Miss Crickett!
> 
> Love that video!! Now it`s stuck in my head too!



Thanks Nic.

When I clicked on the video it was just a link it wasn't embedded. The post was back in 2006.....I think. I thought it was gonna be a helpful video.  Once I started watching though I could't stop.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2015)

Crickett !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did somebody mention something about Rum and Sprite??


KEY LIME Rum!


Wycliff said:


> Meatloaf, broccoli, and smashed taters


you win!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett !!!


that's why I didn't click on it.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2015)

Happy Anniversary Crickett!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

I`m cravin` fried chicken and pickled jalapeno peppers now....


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett !!!



"Fry Dat Chikken" "Fry Dat Chikken" 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Anniversary Crickett!



Thanks Mandy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2015)

I could eat fried chicken ERY day.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I could eat fried chicken ERY day.



Meeee too!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2015)

"Fanger likkin..."  Erybody want my cheekun . .





Happy Anniversary Crickett !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I could eat fried chicken ERY day.


Meee tooo!!


Happy Anniversary, Crickett!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Fanger likkin..."  Erybody want my cheekun . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Keebs said:


> Meee tooo!!
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary, Crickett!




Thanks y'all! Hard to believe it's been 14 years. I've known him since I was 15 years old. Back then I NEVER would've thought he'd be my husband


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I could eat fried chicken ERY day.





I could eat fried fish every day!  Especially fresh mullet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I could eat fried fish every day!  Especially fresh mullet.





I saw the amount of fried speckled trout you can eat, I can't hang wit ya.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I saw the amount of fried speckled trout you can eat, I can't hang wit ya.





This ol` boy likes fish.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2015)

Crickett 



I could eat fried cheeken and fried bream every day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I could eat fried fish every day!  Especially fresh mullet.



My brothers catch a lot of mullet at their condo down around Darien. They make a really good smoked mullet dip.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Crickett
> 
> 
> 
> I could eat fried cheeken and fried bream every day.



Now we talkin.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Thanks y'all! Hard to believe it's been 14 years. I've known him since I was 15 years old. Back then I NEVER would've thought he'd be my husband


ya'll be a rarity in most places now-a-days!


Nicodemus said:


> I could eat fried fish every day!  Especially fresh mullet.


ain't no such thing as "fresh" mullet........ my oldest sis says it's been dead 3 days before it's ever caught!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Crickett
> 
> 
> 
> I could eat fried cheeken and fried bream every day.


show off!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My brothers catch a lot of mullet at their condo down around Darien. They make a really good smoked mullet dip.





I love that stuff too. Last time we were in The Forgotten Coast I got some smoked mullet dip that was really good. I need to get me a good cast net. The one I inherited and learned to throw when I was a youngun is made of cotton and is older than I am. It`s also been tossed over more than one oyster bar.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ya'll be a rarity in most places now-a-days!
> 
> ain't no such thing as "fresh" mullet........ my oldest sis says it's been dead 3 days before it's ever caught!
> 
> show off!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Crickett
> 
> 
> 
> I could eat fried cheeken and fried bream every day.



 Thanks Gobble! 



Keebs said:


> ya'll be a rarity in most places now-a-days!



Yep & some days I don't know how we do it.

I reckon I always look at it like this.....in most marriages you're gonna have arguments....I would rather argue with him than with anybody else b/c I know at the end of the day we love each other. That ain't ever gonna change.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2015)

Gonna try sumpin new tonight, a mixture of rootbeer and brown shuga rubbed into a ham, baked at 500 for one hour then 250 for 4 hours.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)

Bacon pattymelt plate, Double order of Hashbrowns, double covered, peppered and topped. Mmmmmmmm good.

Happy anniversary Crickett.
I got to catch some fish so i can fry some.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Bacon pattymelt plate, Double order of Hashbrowns, double covered, peppered and topped. Mmmmmmmm good.
> 
> Happy anniversary Crickett.
> I got to catch some fish so i can fry some.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2015)

Just call 'em "DubbleMudbro.."


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


>


you sound like my b-i-l when she says that!


Crickett said:


> Thanks Gobble!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna try sumpin new tonight, a mixture of rootbeer and brown shuga rubbed into a ham, baked at 500 for one hour then 250 for 4 hours.


that might turn out purty good!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


that's what I was thinkin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2015)

Garden is really producing, got squash, cucumbers and peppers rockin.  Waiting on the maters to get ripe. 


Dawn planted some kinda different squash this year, they kinda look like cupcakes and are "off" white, they're some fine eating along with the crook neck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2015)

Baked a turkey breast the other day, injected, for 500 degrees for one hour, then 4-5 hrs at 250, moist and fall apart tender !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Garden is really producing, got squash, cucumbers and peppers rockin.  Waiting on the maters to get ripe.
> 
> 
> Dawn planted some kinda different squash this year, they kinda look like cupcakes and are "off" white, they're some fine eating along with the crook neck.



Sister is coming up today and bringing squash and cucumbers and who knows what else. I love sharing food!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sister is coming up today and bringing squash and cucumbers and who knows what else. I love sharing food!





Need to get ya'll some mo bbq !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Need to get ya'll some mo bbq !!



Good bbq fo sho. Then drink the sauce for deesert.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Garden is really producing, got squash, cucumbers and peppers rockin.  Waiting on the maters to get ripe.
> 
> 
> Dawn planted some kinda different squash this year, they kinda look like cupcakes and are "off" white, they're some fine eating along with the crook neck.


I'm gonna have *another* late garden.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna have *another* late garden.........



Least you got one. 


See ya'll


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2015)

Bye


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)

Bye


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2015)

Bye


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey keebs, you gonna be home this afternoon.??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

Finally.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey keebs, you gonna be home this afternoon.??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Finally.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Bacon pattymelt plate, Double order of Hashbrowns, double covered, peppered and topped. Mmmmmmmm good.
> 
> Happy anniversary Crickett.
> I got to catch some fish so i can fry some.



Thanks Mud!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Least you got one.
> 
> 
> See ya'll


if it makes.......... so dry............


mudracing101 said:


> Hey keebs, you gonna be home this afternoon.??


sometime or another, probably after 6ish........


Nicodemus said:


> Finally.


send it my way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)

i'll be there


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)

Homo?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey keebs, you gonna be home this afternoon.??


if I'm not there, put them inside the gate.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> if I'm not there, put them inside the gate.........



k


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo?



yes?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2015)

Let it rain Nicbro !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2015)

Nic got your waders handy?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nic got your waders handy?





Got rougher than I realized here. Some big limbs out of one of my poplar trees, and stuffed scattered around everywhere. Lady that lives on the plantation a couple hundred yards down the road from me had her back porch screen ripped off and a big live oak on the ground. Several good size trees around the area down too.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Got rougher than I realized here. Some big limbs out of one of my poplar trees, and stuffed scattered around everywhere. Lady that lives on the plantation a couple hundred yards down the road from me had her back porch screen ripped off and a big live oak on the ground. Several good size trees around the area down too.



Least you ain dreading a phone call to come in to work


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Least you ain dreading a phone call to come in to work





Ain`t that the truth!!! This is a couple of hundred yards down from the house right now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t that the truth!!! This is a couple of hundred yards down from the house right now.



Hope you didn't take any damage.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2015)

Ouch, you boyz earn your $$$$$$$$ !


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope you didn't take any damage.





Not a bit, for a change. Thanks.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Got rougher than I realized here. Some big limbs out of one of my poplar trees, and stuffed scattered around everywhere. Lady that lives on the plantation a couple hundred yards down the road from me had her back porch screen ripped off and a big live oak on the ground. Several good size trees around the area down too.


 you can keep that over there!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)

We need the rain but it has been nasty when its hit the last couple of times.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2015)

Headed to the Chiro!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 23, 2015)

I think we got like 4 inches in an hour here at my work yesterday


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2015)

Its five, later y'all. Later Pooh


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 23, 2015)

Dang, the bottom just fell out here as it is raining like crazy all of a sudden with no lightning and thunder involved yet BUT it does have some blustery winds involved.  Looks like just one storm cell about 20 miles in diameter maybe that is heading south to southeast and hopefully it will be gone soon.

What the heck, my truck needed washing anyway.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2015)

Fry dat chikken, fry dat chikken....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Fry dat chikken, fry dat chikken....


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2015)

I have the best hubby in the world! He took me to a gun store today & surprised me with a new rifle! 




Nicodemus said:


>


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats Crickett


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Congrats Crickett



Thanks Wy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I have the best hubby in the world! He took me to a gun store today & surprised me with a new rifle!





Congratulations on the new rifle! What kind?


I got that song in my head again!  The chicken looks perfect.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Congratulations on the new rifle! What kind?
> 
> 
> I got that song in my head again!  The chicken looks perfect.



I got it stuck in my head too! 

I wanted a rifle to hunt coyotes with so he got me a Savage Axis 7mm .08


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I got it stuck in my head too!
> 
> I wanted a rifle to hunt coyotes with so he got me a Savage Axis 7mm .08


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 23, 2015)

7mm.08 is about all I deer hunt with, when I carry a gun. I haven't carried a gun hunting in two years. I won't carry one till Lil Wy kills his first deer.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> 7mm.08 is about all I deer hunt with, when I carry a gun. I haven't carried a gun hunting in two years. I won't carry one till Lil Wy kills his first deer.



 

I'm happy with it! I don't get to hunt deer much. I love coyote hunting! I can't wait to kill my 1st one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I'm happy with it! I don't get to hunt deer much. I love coyote hunting! I can't wait to kill my 1st one.





You should save the canine teeth out of your first one. They make a nice necklace.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> You should save the canine teeth out of your first one. They make a nice necklace.



Hadn't thought of that. If it's a nice size one with a purty coat we are gonna mount it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2015)

All by my lonesome self!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2015)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood.  You are right about being all alone through the night because everybody went and left you.  You been working too hard lately with all of this heat and I think that you need a break of sorts.............like maybe another fishing trip down at the coast or something!!!!!

Right now, I feel lonely too because I am the ONLY one here in the Driveler thread.

Gobblin should be dropping by soon to share a cup or three of coffee with us so then I might get my eyes completely open.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2015)

morning blood

EE coffee?

Dang white screen sure lasted a long time and why is it back on the 4-5 time frame?

Well black coffee got me through the time drag but there is lots left.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2015)

Gobblin, Thanks as I think that 6 fresh pots of coffee might get us through the next hour or two this morning !!!!

You are right as that dang "white screen" is a royal pain in the rear-end for sure.  You never know just when it might be there these days.  Most companies that I have known always update their systems between 2-3 AM each day but it seems like it is done here whenever someone feels like it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2015)

Long night at the plastic factory!!! I'm ready to grab a drank and go check the trail cam!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2015)

Morning... Hump day!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning... Hump day!!


 Hey!

Mornin Folks!

I have a new boss!!  He is gonna be just as good, if not better than the last one!  Life is better!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 24, 2015)

Morning, congrats on the new boss Keebs


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2015)

trail cams checked.... nothin but deer an turkey...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I got it stuck in my head too!
> 
> I wanted a rifle to hunt coyotes with so he got me a Savage Axis 7mm .08


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey y'all! 




Keebs said:


> Hey!
> 
> Mornin Folks!
> 
> I have a new boss!!  He is gonna be just as good, if not better than the last one!  Life is better!







mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I can't wait to shoot it this weekend. Now we just gotta find some ammo. Everybody seems to be out of that caliber.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 24, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They always are


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> They always are



Dangit that's not what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2015)

MANDY.....


Y'all like vidalia onions?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 24, 2015)

Crickett said:


> MANDY.....
> 
> 
> Y'all like vidalia onions?



YES!!!!!!!, she would say. And The Gun Room rite down from KFC had some of your bullets a week or so ago, on the used shelf, a guy here at work said


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> YES!!!!!!!, she would say. And The Gun Room rite down from KFC had some of your bullets a week or so ago, on the used shelf, a guy here at work said



Ok I'll bring y'all a sack of onions & leave them on the porch if that's ok. It may be tomorrow though. 

Thanks I'll let my hubby know.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2015)

Crickett said:


> MANDY.....
> 
> 
> Y'all like vidalia onions?


 I know I do!!  I love coring out some, put a big dollop of butter & a bouillon cube in it & nuke it! nom, nom, nom

Lunch Call.......
slice of pizza & "mater salad" (cut up mater, crushed saltines, salt, pepper, bacon & ranch dressing)


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2015)

Crickett said:


> MANDY.....
> 
> 
> Y'all like vidalia onions?


Love em! 


Crickett said:


> Ok I'll bring y'all a sack of onions & leave them on the porch if that's ok. It may be tomorrow though.
> 
> Thanks I'll let my hubby know.


Sounds good. Thanks Crickett! 


Keebs said:


> I know I do!!  I love coring out some, put a big dollop of butter & a bouillon cube in it & nuke it! nom, nom, nom
> 
> Lunch Call.......
> slice of pizza & "mater salad" (cut up mater, crushed saltines, salt, pepper, bacon & ranch dressing)


That sounds good too. I wish I liked maters.


----------



## Castandcall (Jun 24, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I got it stuck in my head too!
> 
> I wanted a rifle to hunt coyotes with so he got me a Savage Axis 7mm .08



Actually a Axis 2


----------



## Castandcall (Jun 24, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why I reload. Just gotta build up some brass for it now.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love em!
> 
> Sounds good. Thanks Crickett!
> 
> That sounds good too. _*I wish I liked maters.*_


you one of "them"?!?!?!


Castandcall said:


> Actually a Axis 2


 you know what our Crickett's hubby bought her?!?!?!


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wish I liked maters.



Bless yo pea pickin' heart ...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> Bless yo pea pickin' heart ...


----------



## Castandcall (Jun 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you one of "them"?!?!?!
> 
> you know what our Crickett's hubby bought her?!?!?!


Yeah of course. I am her boyfriend. She tells me everything.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2015)

Castandcall said:


> Actually a Axis 2



Git 



Castandcall said:


> That's why I reload. Just gotta build up some brass for it now.



Well get to it already! 



Keebs said:


> you one of "them"?!?!?!
> 
> you know what our Crickett's hubby bought her?!?!?!







Castandcall said:


> Yeah of course. I am her boyfriend. She tells me everything.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love em!
> 
> Sounds good. Thanks Crickett!
> 
> That sounds good too. I wish I liked maters.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2015)

Castandcall said:


> Yeah of course. I am her boyfriend. She tells me everything.





Crickett said:


> Git
> 
> 
> 
> Well get to it already!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> Bless yo pea pickin' heart ...


I know. I've tried SEVERAL times and I just don't like em.
Love some fried green ones!


Crickett said:


> Git
> 
> 
> 
> Well get to it already!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2015)

i had me some fried green maters this past sunday.......love those thangs


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know. I've tried SEVERAL times and I just don't like em.
> Love some fried green ones!



Me too! Wish we had some! I don't care for red tomatoes either! Yes Keebs I'm one of "them" too!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i had me some fried green maters this past sunday.......love those thangs


 Love fried green maters!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know. I've tried SEVERAL times and I just don't like em.
> Love some fried green ones!


ok, you're ok afterall!


Crickett said:


> Me too! Wish we had some! I don't care for red tomatoes either! Yes Keebs I'm one of "them" too!


 you too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2015)

Three bushels of Sedandys blanched. Three bushels of speckled butterbeans to go. Mighty hot standin` over a fish cooker outside...


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Three bushels of Sedandys blanched. Three bushels of speckled butterbeans to go. Mighty hot standin` over a fish cooker outside...



Its hot just being outside today


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Its hot just being outside today





Soon as we get done with these, that`ll cover us for our winter supplies. I hope...


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2015)

It's fixing to come a storm here!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2015)

Crickett said:


> It's fixing to come a storm here!





Stay safe. It got bad here yesterday.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Stay safe. It got bad here yesterday.



I saw those pics you posted. That was crazy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2015)

Big drops of rain hera.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Stay safe. It got bad here yesterday.



I forgot I left the tent canopy up outside by the pool. I had to rush to take it down.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I forgot I left the tent canopy up outside by the pool. I had to rush to take it down.



Lightning rod


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2015)

I Got floats flying everywhere


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I forgot I left the tent canopy up outside by the pool. I had to rush to take it down.





We just went under a thunderstorm watch and I`m out yonder under one of my catawber trees washin` and blanchin` them speckled butterbeans.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lightning rod



I know! I aint ever took that thing down so fast!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> We just went under a thunderstorm watch and I`m out yonder under one of my catawber trees washin` and blanchin` them speckled butterbeans.





We are under a sever t-storm warning now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2015)

I caution everbody else to stay safe, and don`t pay no mind to my own safety. Reckon it was cause I used to catch lightnin` bolts for a livin`.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I caution everbody else to stay safe, and don`t pay no mind to my own safety. Reckon it was cause I used to catch lightnin` bolts for a livin`.



Reminds me of my papa. He use to work his fields during storms. He was struck by lightning 3x's.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Reminds me of my papa. He use to work his fields during storms. He was struck by lightning 3x's.





Did he eva play the Lottery


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2015)

Look at the time.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2015)

raining here in da 30046; but it really needs to rain in da 30028


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Three bushels of Sedandys blanched. Three bushels of speckled butterbeans to go. Mighty hot standin` over a fish cooker outside...


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did he eva play the Lottery



Nope....he was a Preacher & did not believe in gambling.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2015)

As Mama used to tell us, "when you get tired of eatin` peas and butterbeans, we`ll switch over and eat butterbeans and peas."

I can hear her say that now just as clear as day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2015)

3 nights of werk, flying out of Milledgeville to Yankee land Sunday to visit my 96yr old Uncle .


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 24, 2015)

1 mo day shift then off for ten days


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2015)

My regards to your Uncle, Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> My regards to your Uncle, Quack.





Thanks Nic, you'd like him.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 24, 2015)

Ohio ain't yankee town, theres more rednecks there than here


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 24, 2015)

They even got drive thru beer stores


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 24, 2015)

Like this


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2015)

i remember going to school and valdosta and had a likker store with a drive thru.......they would even give you a cup of ice......those were some good time


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> They even got drive thru beer stores


They have one of them in Milledgeville............It is fixing to reopen under the name of Whiskey Tunnel


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2015)

You're right Wy, you'll see more old hotrods and jacked up trucks in Indiana and Ohio than you will here.

Used to be a drive thru likker/beer sto outside Milledgville.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i remember going to school and valdosta and had a likker store with a drive thru.......they would even give you a cup of ice......those were some good time




You can still getta cup 'o ice here in Sandersville at the drive thru . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 24, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> They have one of them in Milledgeville............It is fixing to reopen under the name of Whiskey Tunnel





I had never seen them until I went to Ohio, Burke county don't have stuff like that. We just got a liquor store a few years ago


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2015)

Had one in Statesboro. They'd get the cooler out of the boot, fill it with a case of beer and ice it down. Neva had to leave the car. My mama saw the cleared checks and told me spending too much money at Johnson's


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2015)

Is it just me, or do the Driveler threads seem to mention beer/likker/wine a good bit ??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 nights of werk, flying out of Milledgeville to Yankee land Sunday to visit my 96yr old Uncle .


 safe travels & an extra hug for your unc!


Wycliff said:


> Like this


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is it just me, or do the Driveler threads seem to mention beer/likker/wine a good bit ??


 I haven't noticed.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2015)

I quit drankin


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2015)

Done, finally. Just as soon as I scrub my washpot out, I`m gonna pour me a big glass of man`s best friend, set back in my recliner, and relax and sharpen a couple of blades...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Done, finally. Just as soon as I scrub my washpot out, I`m gonna pour me a big glass of man`s best friend, set back in my recliner, and relax and sharpen a couple of blades...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I quit drankin


until you get off from work..........


Nicodemus said:


> Done, finally. Just as soon as I scrub my washpot out, I`m gonna pour me a big glass of man`s best friend, set back in my recliner, and relax and sharpen a couple of blades...


 you EARNED it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2015)

Buncha thundering goin on 'round here, radar is showing rain all around us, mebbe we'll get lucky again !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2015)

I went to keebs yesterday and it was raining everywhere in South Ga except her yard.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I went to keebs yesterday and it was raining everywhere in South Ga except her yard.



Did you tell her I said hey?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2015)

Radar says it is about to storm here.   Cold breeze thunder dark dark clouds.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha thundering goin on 'round here, radar is showing rain all around us, mebbe we'll get lucky again !!



It's still thundering & lightning here but ain't seen the 1st drop of rain yet.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Radar says it is about to storm here.   Cold breeze thunder dark dark clouds.



Your radar speaks?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Your radar speaks?





Sure, don't you member, he played on M.A.S.H.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2015)

Bye!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2015)

Later Mudbro !!



Guess it'll be me and Bloodbro tonight !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Your radar speaks?



If you are willing to listen.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I went to keebs yesterday and it was raining everywhere in South Ga except her yard.


see? I told ya so!


hdm03 said:


> Did you tell her I said hey?


he never even mentioned you........ 


mudracing101 said:


> Bye!!


We're outta here!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure, don't you member, he played on M.A.S.H.





gobbleinwoods said:


> If you are willing to listen.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 24, 2015)

Cloudy and drizzling here


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is it just me, or do the Driveler threads seem to mention beer/likker/wine a good bit ??



Maybe . . . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2015)

fowtaymominnitz fo I head to the chalk mine . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 24, 2015)

wonmohowa and I go home


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2015)

Two ships passing in the night . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 24, 2015)

inda day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm sweepy already . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm sweepy already . .



You tube the song FUN by pitt bull. That will get you goin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2015)

No power at the house.... 

Live from work!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2015)

atemohowas


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2015)

It's going to be a long night tonight! Quackbro, what's for dinner? I gots some Wang's!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> It's going to be a long night tonight! Quackbro, what's for dinner? I gots some Wang's!





Dawn cooked up some konebread along with some cabbage and sausage, it were goot !!


Gotta ham sammich fo later on.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2015)

I swapped out my wangs for a spicy chicken sammich!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh Laaaaaawd, dat cabbage ain't wantin to play fair..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaawd, dat cabbage ain't wantin to play fair..



Giggle toot??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Giggle toot??





Charlie's gettin a lil payback . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Charlie's gettin a lil payback . .


I'm ready for September!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready for September!





If opening day of dove season is hot as it was last year I ain't going !!


Got a membership in Jasper county again, nephew's gotta field this year, plus my lil field.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2015)

'Bout time for EE and GW to come draggin in !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm here , present and accounted for !!!!

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood and Quack.  Looks like you two or the only people around during the night.

I would have been here a lot sooner but that white screen just hung around forever today.  

In reading back, I feel sorry for Chalk Mine Charlie as he was getting blasted by a blast from Quack's howitzer fueled by cabbage and sausage !!!!    No wonder ole Charlie was howling most of the night !!!

Where is that truck load of that eye opening fresh brewed coffee that arrived early every morning?????  Sleepy eyes needs some of that stuff to get moving this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2015)

'Moanin EE !!  2 mo nights and then we're having a party at the Luv Shak for a very good friend of mine Sat, then jumping in bro's jet with my Mom, sista, and hopefully Dawn Sunday.  Milledgeville to Indianpolis = 1hr and 15 minutezzzzzz !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2015)

Tried to wish, hope, dream, plead Vandy to win the CWS last night.   Afraid I fell asleep with Ginny ahead 4-3 and the might have been the final.

The coffee might be a little stronger than normal.





This is what I hope the first cup drinks like.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2015)

Mernin fellas! 6 more hrs!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin fellas! 6 more hrs!



6


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 6



Yep!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin EE !!  2 mo nights and then we're having a party at the Luv Shak for a very good friend of mine Sat, then jumping in bro's jet with my Mom, sista, and hopefully Dawn Sunday.  Milledgeville to Indianpolis = 1hr and 15 minutezzzzzz !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quack....that very good friend that you are referring to.....Do I know HER ?????  

Hope that ya'll have a safe flight and get to spend some quality time with your Uncle Sunday.  

The last time that I went to Indianapolis, I drove up there beginning at 4 AM on a Sunday morning and it took somewhat longer than 1 Hour and 15 Minutes too.  Heck, Atlanta looked like a ghost town at 5:45 AM on a Sunday morning.  A potential customer asked me to visit with their personnel, so while I was up there for 3 days, I also visited the Indianapolis Speedway and toured the entire facility etc.  Hard to believe that those cars could drive around that flat track at such high speeds.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Tried to wish, hope, dream, plead Vandy to win the CWS last night.   Afraid I fell asleep with Ginny ahead 4-3 and the might have been the final.
> 
> The coffee might be a little stronger than normal.
> 
> ...




Gobblin, I was also hoping that Vandy would repeat as National Champions again but it didn't work out that way this year.

I read the newspaper write-up early this morning and it stated that Virginia won by a score of 4-2.  

Thanks for the coffee as I need some to help get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.  I was really busy yesterday and I did get a shipment delivered as promised.    Today is also going to be a busy day with regular work things and then I have a meeting late this afternoon at the Hospital.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Mornin friends......good to be back at home!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin fellas! 6 more hrs!




Dang, it looks like Blood is getting double time today.  I hope that you have big pockets to put all of the extra money into.  I think that you need to relax in the pool for a few hours after working for a day and half straight !!! 






Jeff C. said:


> Mornin friends......good to be back at home!



Jeffro, glad that you made it home safely.  Oh, the fish didn't bite at all while you were gone either !!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin friends......good to be back at home!



Welcome home!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin friends......good to be back at home!



Welcome home Chief.  No place like home.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Welcome home Chief.  No place like home.




Gobblin, I wonder if Chief clicked his heels together three times as he chanted, there is no place like home, there is no place like home, there is no place like home !!!!!

Heck, I wouldn't blame him if he did !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 25, 2015)

Good Morning Wycliff, I see that you are lurking.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin friends......good to be back at home!


Chief in da HOUSE!!

Mornin Folks............. back to training................. scary, I'm even helping the new boss learn stuff..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Chief in da HOUSE!!
> 
> Mornin Folks............. back to training................. scary, I'm even helping the new boss learn stuff..............





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



keebsisstilldrivingthebus  and I thought you claimed to have given up that job.    

morning MsHawt22  going to be  another cannonball afternoon.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 25, 2015)

Good morning, last day for awhile com'on 7 o'clock


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2015)

Morning,MUSTARD is on sale for 1$ at harveys.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2015)

im tired tadeff


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> im tired tadeff


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2015)

about 50 mls out in the gulf of mejico


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Y'all have a delivery on the front porch!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Thank ya kind lady!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Y'all have a delivery on the front porch!



Sending out more special brownies????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 all hail!


gobbleinwoods said:


> keebsisstilldrivingthebus  and I thought you claimed to have given up that job.
> 
> morning MsHawt22  going to be  another cannonball afternoon.


 I know.................


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> about 50 mls out in the gulf of mejico


sure wish I was there............


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Sending out more special brownies????



Shhhh.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> sure wish I was there............



After taking the trip I walked away with a different perspective! I used to think I would hate deep sea fishing! But after finally going... It's really a lot of fun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, it looks like Blood is getting double time today.  I hope that you have big pockets to put all of the extra money into.  I think that you need to relax in the pool for a few hours after working for a day and half straight !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Crickett said:


> Welcome home!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Welcome home Chief.  No place like home.





Keebs said:


> Chief in da HOUSE!!
> 
> Mornin Folks............. back to training................. scary, I'm even helping the new boss learn stuff..............



Appreciate yall.....always miss my Driveler friends when I'm gone!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 25, 2015)

Welcome back Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning,MUSTARD is on sale for 1$ at harveys.





I need to go get me a truck load....do they have the Jalapeno Mustard???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I need to go get me a truck load....do they have the Jalapeno Mustard???


I dont know, i didnt see it. i will make it a point to look though!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

OH btw......yesterday was Jag's Birthday, he's 27 yrs old!

I got home so late last night that we had to put off celebrating it until this weekend!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2015)

So only Keebs likes the Gulf of Mexico pic I posted.... Hmmmm


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2015)

Cool Pic Blood.!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Birthday Jag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> cool pic blood.!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Happy birthday jag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




x-2


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> So only Keebs likes the Gulf of Mexico pic I posted.... Hmmmm



That was a beautiful shot, blood!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Cool Pic Blood.!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Jag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Wycliff said:


> x-2



I'll tell him, thanks fellers!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Also....Maggie MooMoo is doing much better. She's almost back to normal, but I think it took somewhat of a toll on her old body.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> about 50 mls out in the gulf of mejico


Beautiful. Wish I was there RIGHT NOW. 


Crickett said:


> Y'all have a delivery on the front porch!


Hot digidy dawg! Was gonna share some of sister's veggies, but she hasn't made it up this way yet. Said she was coming Monday. 


Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate yall.....always miss my Driveler friends when I'm gone!!!


Hey!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> After taking the trip I walked away with a different perspective! I used to think I would hate deep sea fishing! But after finally going... It's really a lot of fun!


Never been that far out, but I know I love the Gulf!!


Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate yall.....always miss my Driveler friends when I'm gone!!!


    


Jeff C. said:


> OH btw......yesterday was Jag's Birthday, he's 27 yrs old!
> 
> I got home so late last night that we had to put off celebrating it until this weekend!


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JAG!!  Aunt Keebs LOVES YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice pic blood

Never been deep sea fishing, thought I would not like it.   Have a friend who has his Captain's license and charters out of TX.  He lives in San Antonio.  His passion is the flats and shark fishing from a kayak.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Beautiful. Wish I was there RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Hot digidy dawg! Was gonna share some of sister's veggies, but she hasn't made it up this way yet. Said she was coming Monday.
> 
> Hey!



Well, a big ol "HEY" to you too!!! 

 



Keebs said:


> Never been that far out, but I know I love the Gulf!!
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JAG!!  Aunt Keebs LOVES YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> about 50 mls out in the gulf of mejico




Mighty nice!




Jeff C. said:


> OH btw......yesterday was Jag's Birthday, he's 27 yrs old!
> 
> I got home so late last night that we had to put off celebrating it until this weekend!



Tell him I said happy birthday! Today is my son`s birthday. Only way I can remember it is because today is also the day Custer had his little indescretion.



Keebs said:


> Never been that far out, but I know I love the Gulf!!
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JAG!!  Aunt Keebs LOVES YOU!!!!!!!!




I`ve been out about 25 miles once, out of Panama City, long time ago. It was fun, especially when we got in the peanut dolphin and big grouper.

Gotta git. Big mess to clean up.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Tell him I said happy birthday! Today is my son`s birthday. Only way I can remember it is because today is also the day Custer had his little indescretion.


Well tell Klem Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Mighty nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do, Tell that big ol youngun of your's Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2015)

Jag

Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Jag
> 
> Hope it was a good one.



LOL....he'll get a kick out of that!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2015)

One of the cutest pics eva!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2015)

Ok, maybe this one................


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2015)

Awesome pic Blood! 



Jeff C. said:


> OH btw......yesterday was Jag's Birthday, he's 27 yrs old!
> 
> I got home so late last night that we had to put off celebrating it until this weekend!



Happy Birthday Jag! 



Jeff C. said:


> Also....Maggie MooMoo is doing much better. She's almost back to normal, but I think it took somewhat of a toll on her old body.



Awesome! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Beautiful. Wish I was there RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Hot digidy dawg! Was gonna share some of sister's veggies, but she hasn't made it up this way yet. Said she was coming Monday.
> 
> Hey!



Awww thank you anyways! Hope yall enjoy the vidalias!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> One of the cutest pics eva!





Keebs said:


> Ok, maybe this one................


More betta. That's when I first met Jag and fell in love wiff him.  Happy Birthday Jag! 


Crickett said:


> Awesome pic Blood!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing. We will enjoy them. I guarantee.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> More betta. That's when I first met Jag and fell in love wiff him.  Happy Birthday Jag!
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing. We will enjoy them. I guarantee.



Your welcome! Hubby came home with way more than we could eat & I figured I'd share them with yall. BTW I knew we lived closer to yall now but I had no idea how close. It's only 2 miles.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2015)

I didn't know that Jag and KyDawg had the same birthday!!  Happy day to the both of them.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2015)

I sure love that Jag... His daddy is a keeper to I reckon........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> More betta. That's when I first met Jag and fell in love wiff him.  Happy Birthday Jag!
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing. We will enjoy them. I guarantee.


The first one ya'll were doing "Really"....... with the tilted head like the eagle!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I sure love that Jag... His daddy is a keeper to I reckon........


yep, he is....... I'm *sure* of it!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday jag 

Doin fine up here but sure could use some rain ( got any extra )

Ok got an eye test for ya from this mornin sittin on the deck.

Can ya see the doe???

Click here for the photo   forum to see iffin you're right

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=845004


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Happy Birthday jag
> 
> Doin fine up here but sure could use some rain ( got any extra )
> 
> ...


We were hoping YOU would send us some rain!
Dang, you got good eyes.......... even looking back & forth I ain't real sure where she is in the big picture!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 25, 2015)

Keebs it's a bit like the mirrors  item are closer then they appear   camera make it look farther away.


Can't send ya any rain we could use it fire danger really HIGH and temps to get into the 100s this weekend. Looks like it'll set a new record for this time of the year for temps this high


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Keebs it's a bit like the mirrors  item are closer then they appear   camera make it look farther away.
> 
> 
> Can't send ya any rain we could use it fire danger really HIGH and temps to get into the 100s this weekend. Looks like it'll set a new record for this time of the year for temps this high


I saw where you marked her in the pic!
we ain't that bad down here yet, but it be dry, that's for sure!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> OH btw......yesterday was Jag's Birthday, he's 27 yrs old!
> 
> I got home so late last night that we had to put off celebrating it until this weekend!




Chief, Tell Jag HAPPY BIRTHDAY a day late for me!!!  


My Daughter's birthday was yesterday too and she was 33 years old.  I remember that it was really cold during the first weekend in October 1981 and there was a heavy frost everywhere up in those Gatlinburg mountains.  Heck we had to find some way to keep warm up there because we were not expecting it to be that cold that early in October.  Of course, 9 months later, the world changed for my wife and me.  It has never been the same since either.  Yesterday, I was one Proud Dad especially after wishing Allison a very Happy Birthday early yesterday morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2015)

My Friends, please post no controversial pictures, words, sayings, or anything of the nature. We all know how close the powderkeg is to being lit off, and we surely don`t need anything like that here. 

I`d take it as a favor. Thanks...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> One of the cutest pics eva!





Keebs said:


> Ok, maybe this one................



Keebsy got some good pics of Jag & MsTuTu! 



Crickett said:


> Awesome pic Blood!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, MizCrickett 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> More betta. That's when I first met Jag and fell in love wiff him.  Happy Birthday Jag!
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing. We will enjoy them. I guarantee.



Thanks 



hdm03 said:


> I didn't know that Jag and KyDawg had the same birthday!!  Happy day to the both of them.



Yep.....and I owe KyDawg a birthday dinner now!! 



blood on the ground said:


> I sure love that Jag... His daddy is a keeper to I reckon........



 You got some mighty fine youngins yerself there bloodbro!! 



Keebs said:


> The first one ya'll were doing "Really"....... with the tilted head like the eagle!



REALLY? 



Keebs said:


> yep, he is....... I'm *sure* of it!



Awww shucks!!!  



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Happy Birthday jag
> 
> Doin fine up here but sure could use some rain ( got any extra )
> 
> ...



Thanks, Mike!!

Gimme another minit er two on the doe! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, Tell Jag HAPPY BIRTHDAY a day late for me!!!
> 
> 
> My Daughter's birthday was yesterday too and she was 33 years old.  I remember that it was really cold during the first weekend in October 1981 and there was a heavy frost everywhere up in those Gatlinburg mountains.  Heck we had to find some way to keep warm up there because we were not expecting it to be that cold that early in October.  Of course, 9 months later, the world changed for my wife and me.  It has never been the same since either.  Yesterday, I was one Proud Dad especially after wishing Allison a very Happy Birthday early yesterday morning.



Thanks Mike, Happy Birthday to your Allison!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2015)

20 more minutes , time to go try and stop a leak on the pool motor


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> My Friends, please post no controversial pictures, words, sayings, or anything of the nature. We all know how close the powderkeg is to being lit off, and we surely don`t need anything like that here.
> 
> I`d take it as a favor. Thanks...



Will do Nic, thanks!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> My Friends, please post no controversial pictures, words, sayings, or anything of the nature. We all know how close the powderkeg is to being lit off, and we surely don`t need anything like that here.
> 
> I`d take it as a favor. Thanks...



To that end I just got this picture and need a good thread title and which forum does it belong in?






Let's see if it is larger as an upload


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2015)

uh oh


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> 20 more minutes , time to go try and stop a leak on the pool motor



Good luck, Mudro!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2015)

bye y'all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2015)

I got Videllia onions galore thanks again crickett.
Ok, back to cannonballing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2015)

I just talked in my phone and it typed what I said.
I better not do that late of a Friday night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got Videllia onions galore thanks again crickett.
> Ok, back to cannonballing.



I can bout eat one like an apple! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just talked in my phone and it typed what I said.
> I better not dl that late of a Friday night.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy got some good pics of Jag & MsTuTu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy multi quote! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got Videllia onions galore thanks again crickett.
> Ok, back to cannonballing.


Kids are in da pool now. I'm sitting on the deck. My foot hurts. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just talked in my phone and it typed what I said.
> I better not do that late of a Friday night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2015)

Getting close to "that" time . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Holy multi quote!
> 
> 
> Kids are in da pool now. I'm sitting on the deck. My foot hurts.



Haven't done one in a while. 

Prayers for footsie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting close to "that" time . .



Git-R-Done, Quackbro!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Git-R-Done, Quackbro!!!!





Welcome home brother !!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Haven't done one in a while.
> 
> Prayers for footsie!



Thanks. I'm clumsy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Thanks. I'm clumsy.



I'll come rub it if I can cannonball wiff da kids!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll come rub it if I can cannonball wiff da kids!



Sounds fair, com'on down my foots hurt too to 2 two, Lil Wy won't mind sharing the pool


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Sounds fair, com'on down my foots hurt too to 2 two, Lil Wy won't mind sharing the pool



I ain't touchin yo stanky foots!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

How long are you off for, Wy?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> How long are you off for, Wy?



10 days


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Sounds fair, com'on down my foots hurt too to 2 two, Lil Wy won't mind sharing the pool


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll come rub it if I can cannonball wiff da kids!



No No  I got a hubby for that. 

Seriously though it's bruised & I don't won't nobody touching it!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 25, 2015)

Ttyl it's that time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Crickett said:


> No No  I got a hubby for that.
> 
> Seriously though it's bruised & I don't won't nobody touching it!



I know.....I wasn't gonna rub it for just a second or two. I just wanted to cannonball wiff da kids!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Ttyl it's that time



What time is that??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I know.....I wasn't gonna rub it for just a second or two. I just wanted to cannonball wiff da kids!!!



Lol....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Lol....



Perrrrrfect afternoon for it. 

Btw, MizT has got a tender spot on one her foots that she can't even touch without experiencing sharp pain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2015)

Crickett needs to ice that footsie !!!  Case you haven't noticed, ice and likker were cure ya !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2015)

I changed H22's sig line.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2015)

Do y'all know that song? I know Mud will.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do y'all know that song? I know Mud will.



I can't find his sigline or his avatar!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Gotta eat....pan fried spam, turnip greens w/fatback, black eyed peas with hamhock, sliced mater, sliced vidalia onions, cornbread and or biskits!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta eat....pan fried spam, turnip greens w/fatback, black eyed peas with hamhock, sliced mater, sliced vidalia onions, cornbread and or biskits!!





Sounds awesome !!  I had leftova cabbage n sausage and butta with some konebread ..


Shakey


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2015)

Chief, thought of you a little while ago when we got right in the midst of this birthday supper I cooked for Warren.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Chief, thought of you a little while ago when we got right in the midst of this birthday supper I cooked for Warren.



That looks sho nuff good


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds awesome !!  I had leftova cabbage n sausage and butta with some konebread ..
> 
> 
> Shakey
> ...



Love me some sausage n cabbage.....poor CMC, again!!! 

 



Wycliff said:


>



Ahhhh.....so that's the problem!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Chief, thought of you a little while ago when we got right in the midst of this birthday supper I cooked for Warren.



Ohhhh man......I bet he's tearin it up too! 

I've got one little quart of fresh frozen live caught shrimp left in the freezer. 

I just couldn't get any thing else in the ice chest when coming back from NOLA. My buddies loaded me up with speckled trout, flounder, and red fish they caught!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 25, 2015)

CMC gonna be hiding tonite


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Ohhhh man......I bet he's tearin it up too!
> 
> I've got one little quart of fresh frozen live caught shrimp left in the freezer.
> 
> I just couldn't get any thing else in the ice chest when coming back from NOLA. My buddies loaded me up with speckled trout, flounder, and red fish they caught!





Love them speckled trout and flounder!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> CMC gonna be hiding tonite



Quack shoulda shared....and may the best man win, LOL!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Love them speckled trout and flounder!!



Lawd me too....gonna do a fish fry Sunday afternoon/evenin for Jag's birthday and a few Family members!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Thinkin about doin them grits you do with a fish fry, Nic.....never have done that before!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2015)

Funny, but not so funny. Next door woman fell in her pool. We heard a big splash. Her husband ran to the pool. She said, I can swim. Bless her. I think she had one too many.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Funny, but not so funny. Next door woman fell in her pool. We heard a big splash. Her husband ran to the pool. She said, I can swim. Bless her. I think she had one too many.



Probly too much ice!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin about doin them grits you do with a fish fry, Nic.....never have done that before!





Aw man! Get you some red rind rat cheese, cut it in little slivers, and put enough in a pot of good grits to choke down a goat. Stir em up good and enjoy!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly too much ice!



I bet that was it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly too much ice!



H22 thought it was hilarious for some reason.
I can swim. we aint heard a word since.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Aw man! Get you some red rind rat cheese, cut it in little slivers, and put enough in a pot of good grits to choke down a goat. Stir em up good and enjoy!!



  

Can't wait to tell MizT to get enough red rind rat cheese to choke down a goat!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't wait to tell MizT to get enough red rind rat cheese to choke down a goat!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Perrrrrfect afternoon for it.
> 
> Btw, MizT has got a tender spot on one her foots that she can't even touch without experiencing sharp pain.



Hmmm that's weird..



Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett needs to ice that footsie !!!  Case you haven't noticed, ice and likker were cure ya !!



I've been icing it off & on all day. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I changed H22's sig line.






Nicodemus said:


> Chief, thought of you a little while ago when we got right in the midst of this birthday supper I cooked for Warren.


Awesome! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Funny, but not so funny. Next door woman fell in her pool. We heard a big splash. Her husband ran to the pool. She said, I can swim. Bless her. I think she had one too many.


 


Jeff C. said:


> Probly too much ice!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hmmm that's weird..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you, Ma`am.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hmmm that's weird..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder how BIG dat splash was! 

Got me to thinkin.....and it wasn't a purty picture, but I saw more obese people up in Toledo, OH in the audience than I've ever seen in any city I've been in.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder how BIG dat spalsh was!
> 
> Got me to thinkin.....and it wasn't a purty picture, but I saw more obese people up in Toledo, OH in the audience than I've ever seen in any city I've been in.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2015)

Wow...I think I've had too much ice too, two, to, tu. I'm seeing one too many chiefs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder how BIG dat splash was!
> 
> Got me to thinkin.....and it wasn't a purty picture, but I saw more obese people up in Toledo, OH in the audience than I've ever seen in any city I've been in.



She ain't a big woman, but that splash was huge.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 25, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Wow...I think I've had too much ice too, two, to, tu. I'm seeing one too many chiefs.



Might want to slow down


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Wow...I think I've had too much ice too, two, to, tu. I'm seeing one too many chiefs.





One hundred and thirty nine years ago today, General George Armstrong Custer probably said purty close to the same thing. Or something along those lines...


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> One hundred and thirty nine years ago today, General George Armstrong Custer probably said purty close to the same thing. Or something along those lines...


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> One hundred and thirty nine years ago today, General George Armstrong Custer probably said purty close to the same thing. Or something along those lines...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2015)

Crickett said:


>





Wycliff said:


>





Over the years, I`ve made a study of this. Hollywood and the movies have it all wrong the way it went down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Funny, but not so funny. Next door woman fell in her pool. We heard a big splash. Her husband ran to the pool. She said, I can swim. Bless her. I think she had one too many.





Right, the "neighbor" fell in da pool . . 






Nicodemus said:


> One hundred and thirty nine years ago today, General George Armstrong Custer probably said purty close to the same thing. Or something along those lines...







I'm betting he said ALOT more than that !!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2015)

the chiefs weren't as bad as all the injuns


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 25, 2015)

These BL are getting better and better


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2015)

yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2015)

Dang, ova half the shift done gone !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 26, 2015)

Dang white screen surely screws up these early mornings lately for sure.  Been sitting here waiting for a while now. 

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Blood and Quack.

Dang, was it one of you that lost a big, big, big boat while driving along I-75 last night???????

Our member and his family seemed to be really fortunate last night that they were not all killed !!!!!  I just read his post and got chills running up my neck after reading it. 

Gobblin, where is that "eye-opening" truck load of your coffee this morning?

Yep, he is right on time as usual !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2015)

Won't be long now Quack and bog


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2015)

Morning EE and GW !!!  Somebody wake Blood up !



Yeah, I'm betting that boat sliding down the highway tightened up some sphincters !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Won't be long now Quack and bog



I'm hanging out until 11 this morning!!!

Mernin fellas... Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2015)

Yep, happy Friday to all you day shiftas !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning EE and GW !!!  Somebody wake Blood up !
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm betting that boat sliding down the highway tightened up some sphincters !!!



I'm awake... Had to show this youngan I'm werkin with how to wire in a florescent light fixture.....?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm hanging out until 11 this morning!!!
> 
> Mernin fellas... Happy Friday!!!



Cha Chinnggggg $$$$$




blood on the ground said:


> I'm awake... Had to show this youngan I'm werkin with how to wire in a florescent light fixture.....?



For the how manyth time?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning EE and GW !!!  Somebody wake Blood up !
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm betting that boat sliding down the highway tightened up some sphincters !!!



Yeah, I bet that episode would make your hemorrhoids pucker up all the way under your armpits !!!!!  





blood on the ground said:


> I'm hanging out until 11 this morning!!!
> 
> Mernin fellas... Happy Friday!!!




Yep, Blood is still making those really big BUCKS today !!!!!  






blood on the ground said:


> I'm awake... Had to put on my blindfold and show this youngan I'm werkin with how to wire in a florescent light fixture.....?




Blood, I fixed it for you !!!!  

There nothing like working triple time just to take up the slack of another worker that doesn't know his behind from a hole-in-the-ground !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Cha Chinnggggg $$$$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First time for a light! At least he is making A's in tech school....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> First time for a light! At least he is making A's in Kindergarten....




Blood, I am having a field day describing your fellow worker.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 26, 2015)

Well Boys and Girls, It is so hot that I am having a Brainstorm idea this morning................

Since Blood has to work until 11 AM today, why don't we all meet at Blood's house at 11:15AM this morning and splish-splash in his pool for an hour or so.....and then mosey on down to Mrs H's house and do a few Cannonballs in her pool for another hour or so.......then travel on down to Quack's pool and all jump in and have a big ole time swimming with "Susie" late this afternoon !!!!  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Yea, I know that it is not polite to start drinking this early in the morning and especially on Fridays !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

Mornin early birds!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

Woulda been a good mornin for some top H2O, Quack!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2015)

boss is in a meeting until 11 .... he would neva know I split early!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> boss is in a meeting until 11 .... he would neva know I split early!



We'll see ya at the pool.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We'll see ya at the pool.



Make it a trout stream and I'm in!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Make it a trout stream and I'm in!!



Yes indeed!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Make it a trout stream and I'm in!!



Headed to cabin outside of Helen today, need my digits?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Headed to cabin outside of Helen today, need my digits?



Jealous!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Jealous!!!!!



come on!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> come on!!!!



Appreciate it gobble, if I didn have so much going on this weekend I'd make the ride.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2015)

Morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2015)

Deer breakfast sausage wif mustard!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Deer breakfast sausage wif mustard!!



Fixed it for ya!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks Jeff, welp, gotta go to work, i'll hollar back later. 
Why does erryone want to work hard on Fridays?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks Jeff, welp, gotta go to work, i'll hollar back later.
> Why does erryone want to work hard on Fridays?



So they can justify draggin hiney on Moandays!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

Gotta run Jag to work, then do some work on my truck, ttyl!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks Jeff, welp, gotta go to work, i'll hollar back later.
> Why does erryone want to work hard on Fridays?



getting supplies for next week?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2015)

Not doing much heavy lifting out there this morning but it sure seems muggy.  Leaking all over.


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> My Friends, please post no controversial pictures, words, sayings, or anything of the nature. We all know how close the powderkeg is to being lit off, and we surely don`t need anything like that here.
> 
> I`d take it as a favor. Thanks...



hey everybody......finally made it back to Georgia goot to sleep in my own bed....

I haven't been keeping up with the goings on, so somebody send me a PM as to what Nic is referring to, so I don't put my foot in my mouf like I did last time......


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2015)

thanks in advance........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2015)

This place is killing me.....heat stroke city!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2015)

hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey everybody......finally made it back to Georgia goot to sleep in my own bed....
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with the goings on, so somebody send me a PM as to what Nic is referring to, so I don't put my foot in my mouf like I did last time......



I been here the whole time and I don't know.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2015)

Oh, welcome back Dert!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 26, 2015)

Mornin y'all! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I been here the whole time and I don't know.



I think it had something to do with some posts made in the PF. Some are getting carried away with their posts on the Confederate Flag topic.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gotcha I figured it was something along those lines.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Crickett (Jun 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks Crickett........


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, welcome back Dert!



thanks......goot to be home


----------



## Crickett (Jun 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> thanks Crickett........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> thanks......goot to be home



it's goot to see yo goat again


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> it's goot to see yo goat again


it's not a goat ya idjit.........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just talked in my phone and it typed what I said.
> I better not do that late of a Friday night.


 That's about the only way I text now............. only thing is some southern slang does NOT translate well......... 

Been a busy morning, so "Hi" & "Bye"..............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> That's about the only way I text now............. only thing is some southern slang does NOT translate well.........
> 
> Been a busy morning, so "Hi" & "Bye"..............





Tell me about it. That Old South style and drawl I have is dang near a thing of the past.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2015)

About time to go eat some fried catfish......Mud is probably doing his belly stretching exercises to prepare for his GC visit


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Tell me about it. That Old South style and drawl I have is dang near a thing of the past.


not around here it isn't!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2015)

Tis even warm up in the north GA mtns.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey everybody......finally made it back to Georgia goot to sleep in my own bed....
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with the goings on, so somebody send me a PM as to what Nic is referring to, so I don't put my foot in my mouf like I did last time......



as someone speculated I to,to,2,du also think it relates to the pf.   20+ threads about the flag flap.  This tar heel born has temporarily changed his avatar in response.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> it's not a goat ya idjit.........



He jus' wants to ride it Dert ... watch em ....


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> He jus' wants to ride it Dert ... watch em ....



makes sense now Nuge.....he keeps wanting me to send pics and whatnot


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tis even warm up in the north GA mtns.



Me and you need to exchange numbers in the near future brother.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2015)

especially the whatnot


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2015)

Dang I just flipped on the TV and seen American had a historical day today.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang I just flipped on the TV and seen American had a historical day today.....



Yep; HFH can now get married in all 50 states


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Yep; HFH can now get married in all 50 states



I wondered why he has been sending me all those text


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2015)

ya'll seen Mud?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang I just flipped on the TV and seen American had a historical day today.....



more like another hysterical day.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 26, 2015)

Afternoon


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> homo3?



yes?


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2015)

neva mind.........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2015)

okay


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2015)

sorry.........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2015)

It's ok lil fella....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> gotcha I figured it was something along those lines.





Yea, just trying to save some of those unenlightened ones out there some gloom and despair. If, they will listen and act accordingly.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey. Its hot. GC was great today. That is all.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2015)

Pulled off another surprise party!
Got the co-workers together at 3:00 to congratulate our new boss with some red velvet cookies & cupcakes, fruit & punch!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Pulled off another surprise party!
> Got the co-workers together at 3:00 to congratulate our new boss with some red velvet cookies & cupcakes, fruit & punch!



suck up


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> suck up


 works for me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2015)

You got our signs out Keebs??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You got our signs out Keebs??


incoming pm...........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> works for me!



there you go using one of those four letter words again.   shame shame.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> there you go using one of those four letter words again.   shame shame.


what was I thinking!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm gonna go lock up, later y'all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2015)

Come on Keebs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 26, 2015)

Hay folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2015)

afternoon boom boom


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2015)

Last one boyz and girlz, hope you unz hava a great weekend !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last one boyz and girlz, hope you unz hava a great weekend !!



If'n we don't speak again safe travels Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hay folks



bOOM bOOM done gon.....just thankin bout you today young man!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Last one boyz and girlz, hope you unz hava a great weekend !!



Ain't nuttin but a thang, Quackbro!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If'n we don't speak again safe travels Quackbro.




X2......fergot where ya's goin though!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If'n we don't speak again safe travels Quackbro.





'Preciate it !!!  Not looking forward to it..





Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM done gon.....just thankin bout you today young man!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't nuttin but a thang, Quackbro!!!





That's it Chief, 12hrs ain't but halfa day, anybody can werk halfa day !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> X2......fergot where ya's goin though!





Indianapolis to visit my 96yr old Uncle, one of the last of the greatest generations EVER !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> thanks in advance........



I believe he was referring to that goa....I mean that whatever you think it is, and us givin you a hard time bout it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Indianapolis to visit my 96yr old Uncle, one of the last of the greatest generations EVER !!



10-4, I remember now....was just there Sunday eve and Monday. Wish him well from the next best generation!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I remember now....was just there Sunday eve and Monday. Wish him well from the next best generation!!!





Will do Chiefbro, ain't but a 1hr and 15 minute flight, hope to be back in the MON sipping on a drank LONG before dark.

My 90yr old mom and my seesta and mebbe Dawn are going.  No dranky drank on the jet with Mom, she'd cut me out of the will.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do Chiefbro, ain't but a 1hr and 15 minute flight, hope to be back in the MON sipping on a drank LONG before dark.
> 
> My 90yr old mom and my seesta and mebbe Dawn are going.  No dranky drank on the jet with Mom, she'd cut me out of the will.



Man, that's sweet!!! Took me 8 hrs to drive up there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

Jammin to some Allman Bros.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Jammin to some Allman Bros.



Glad I know who they are or I could read something into that post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad I know who they are or I could read something into that post.



Like that NEW avatar!!! I was gonna one-up ya with a graham craka avy!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Like that NEW avatar!!! I was gonna one-up ya with a graham craka avy!!!!



Waiting to see it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Waiting to see it.



I couldn't find one like I wanted!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

Thunder and light rain hera!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I couldn't find one like I wanted!



Did they all look like samores?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did they all look like samores?



No sir!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir!!



Are you sure?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



Go ahead click on it.


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2015)

Looks like I picked a bad time to stop by ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2015)

slip said:


> Looks like I picked a bad time to stop by ...





X 2 !!!


Check yo PM's . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2015)

slip said:


> Looks like I picked a bad time to stop by ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> X 2 !!!
> 
> 
> Check yo PM's . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2015)

Neph just called me !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2015)

kabbage 2 nights in a row, buttabeans last night, po Charlie . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2015)

'Bout that time . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout that time . .



Yes it is.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Quack and Gobblin.


Quack, I hope that your family will have a safe trip up to Indy and back.  Hopefully, ya'll will have a good visit with your Uncle too.  

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as I need some to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes even though I did sleep and extra 90 minutes this morning.  I hope that you and your wife are having a cooler time up at your cabin in the mountains this weekend too.  Have you had any bears lately ?????   I told Teresa a couple months ago that the only thing up there at the cabin that we were staying was the bears, squirrels and us !!!  I also told her that the bears just loved to play in the Hot-tub too.  She kept looking out of the windows for bears after that comment.    Of course, it did make her snuggle a heck of a lot closer because of that comment.


----------



## cramer (Jun 27, 2015)

Morning every buddy - Thanks for the coffee G
EE - good move on the bear story.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2015)

Mornin GW, EE and Cramer !!  



juanmohowa !! 


Gonna stop by the town square where the locals sale their veggies and stuff on the way home and pick up some sweet kone this morn ..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2015)

Quack, I've got the craziest photo of your brother's jet and I looked at it a minute ago and low and behold, there is a huge pile of ice cubes on the ground right by the steps.  I know that had to be when you spilled your drink when you were getting off the plane on the last flight.  I sat here laughing about it.  I need to send you that photo of your latest exploits.


----------



## cramer (Jun 27, 2015)

Morning Quack - Have some fun on the flight
roll down the windows and chuck your corn cob out
cabin pressure is a myth


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2015)

mornin cramer and EE

Quack the corn I saw at the local market was too expensive yesterday.   Hopefully it will come down when the market is saturated.   Need to put some in the freezer for the winter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, I've got the craziest photo of your brother's jet and I looked at it a minute ago and low and behold, there is a huge pile of ice cubes on the ground right by the steps.  I know that had to be when you spilled your drink when you were getting off the plane on the last flight.  I sat here laughing about it.  I need to send you that photo of your latest exploits.




Couldn't abeen me, Quack don't spill no likker !!! 

Post it up !! 





cramer said:


> Morning Quack - Have some fun on the flight
> roll down the windows and chuck your corn cob out
> cabin pressure is a myth


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2015)

cramer said:


> Morning every buddy - Thanks for the coffee G
> EE - good move on the bear story.




Cramer, we stayed just down the road fairly close to Gobblin's cabin and there are plenty of bears up there too.  In fact, just a couple of days before we went up there, they had some bear problems in the camping area of Unicoi Park.  When the ranger told us about that, Teresa really started to stay really close to me then.  


ps:  Of course, I paid him $50 to say that to us !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Couldn't abeen me, Quack don't spill no likker !!!
> 
> Post it up !!



Well, I was afraid to show the second photo of you down on your knees licking the pavement !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin cramer and EE
> 
> Quack the corn I saw at the local market was too expensive yesterday.   Hopefully it will come down when the market is saturated.   Need to put some in the freezer for the winter.





That big vegetable stand outside of Dillard on 441, on the right has some of the best Silver Queen we've ever eaten. Only 'bout an hour from Helen.

We'll be picking up a coupla bushels when we're up your way in August.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, I was afraid to show the second photo of you down on your knees licking the pavement !!!!!





Mebbe a skraw !!  I've been on some flights where you mighta seen me kissing the tarmac.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That big vegetable stand outside of Dillard on 441, on the right has some of the best Silver Queen we've ever eaten. Only 'bout an hour from Helen.
> 
> We'll be picking up a coupla bushels when we're up your way in August.



I don't do the 441 route but may have to.   Wife actually was wondering if it is as fast as us going the Monroe--Gainsville route.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2015)

OK, you see all of that ice cubes on the ground underneath the steps.  I wasn't kidding.  If you could zoom in on that photo, you would see a red colored mat that you used to put under your knees while you were licking the pavement too !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2015)

Yesterday the stand outside of Winder wanted $4 a dozen.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, you see all of that ice cubes on the ground underneath the steps.  I wasn't kidding.  If you could zoom in on that photo, you would see a red colored mat that you used to put under your knees while you were licking the pavement too !!!!!



Those are awfully narrow parking spaces for airplanes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, you see all of that ice cubes on the ground underneath the steps.  I wasn't kidding.  If you could zoom in on that photo, you would see a red colored mat that you used to put under your knees while you were licking the pavement too !!!!!




Can't see nuttin but a red X, will check it out when I get home..




gobbleinwoods said:


> Yesterday the stand outside of Winder wanted $4 a dozen.





OUCH !!!  That must be Gold Queen Kone !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That big vegetable stand outside of Dillard on 441, on the right has some of the best Silver Queen we've ever eaten. Only 'bout an hour from Helen.
> 
> We'll be picking up a coupla bushels when we're up your way in August.



I didn't realize until last month that Hwy 985 was a 4-lane (hwy 23 & 441 etc) all the way up to within 5 miles of the North Carolina state line.  I stopped at the Dillard House Restaurant for the first time and had lunch and I did see the vegetable stand that you are referring to as well.  Lunch was really good too but somewhat expensive.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2015)

Good weekend all, gonna taka nap then got company coming over sometime this afternoon..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I didn't realize until last month that Hwy 985 was a 4-lane (hwy 23 & 441 etc) all the way up to within 5 miles of the North Carolina state line.  I stopped at the Dillard House Restaurant for the first time and had lunch and I did see the vegetable stand that you are referring to as well.  Lunch was really good too but somewhat expensive.





Paul's Restaurant in Helen is one of our favorites, The Troll House Tavern has a awesome hambooger !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Those are awfully narrow parking spaces for airplanes.



Well that is what happens when you fly it drunk and land it in a parking lot !!!!    


Do you see the ice cubes and Quack's red mat underneath it too???


----------



## cramer (Jun 27, 2015)

HAve fun Quack and kiss the sky for me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2015)

Mornin.....thinkin about wettin a hook for an hour or two this mornin, but batteries didn charge. I reckon ANOTHER battery charger went bad.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Paul's Restaurant in Helen is one of our favorites, The Troll House Tavern has a awesome hambooger !!




Teresa and I ate at the Troll House Tavern recently and it is always delicious.  Haven't got to eat at Paul's yet but hopefully soon though.  We did take one day and drove up to Hiawassee and enjoyed things up there too.  I told her that the last time that I was in Hiawassee was back in 1970 when I went to the Mountain Fair up there and several of us college buddies went into their Hoochie-Koochie show and I still remember that like it was yesterday because that girl came all the way from "Gay Paree"......................Paree (Paris), Kentucky that is (according to the announcer anyway) !!!!!

Teresa laughed and said that sounded just like me and I haven't changed a bit either !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2015)

Feller up the road is sellin silver queen corn, don't know how much it is though. I can get corn @ Jag's work for .25 an ear, don't know if it's Silver Queen or not, I need to ask.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2015)

Good Morning Jeffro.  Sorry about the battery.  




ps:  The fish told me to tell you that they aren't biting today so you you didn't waste too much of your time !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Feller up the road is sellin silver queen corn, don't know how much it is though. I can get corn @ Jag's work for .25 an ear, don't know if it's Silver Queen or not, I need to ask.



that is somewhat better of a price.   

Are you sure it is the charger and not the battery?


----------



## cramer (Jun 27, 2015)

Morning Chief & G


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe a skraw !!  I've been on some flights where you mighta seen me kissing the tarmac.




Yep, I've been on two flights that when we finally got safely on the ground, I really wanted to kneel down and kiss the tarmac for sure.   The worse one was when I flew out of Washington D.C. one Friday afternoon into Charlotte.  When I was to board my next flight back to Augusta, the counter person asked me how much did I weigh!!!!  It turns out that this flight was only a 10 passenger plane and I sat in the very last seat which was a single seat right by the only door to enter/exit this plane.  There was a "cargo-style net right behind me with the luggage packed into the small space.  I was looking right up the center aisle through the front windshield with the pilot and co-pilot during the entire flight.  It was in the hot summer time and the air conditioning was NOT working in this puddle jumper of a plane.  I got really sick and came very close to up-chucking along the way as well.   I swear that dang plane flew every way including backwards, forwards, upside down and sideways etc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Jeffro.  Sorry about the battery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You probly got some good inside info.....looks like it could rain at any time here.



gobbleinwoods said:


> that is somewhat better of a price.
> 
> Are you sure it is the charger and not the battery?



Yep.....it won't charge any of the three batteries in the boat and the leads were getting warm.



cramer said:


> Morning Chief & G



Mornin cramer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2015)

Going to be cooler today, but do have a chance for some thunderstorms.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to be cooler today, but do have a chance for some thunderstorms.



Predicting T'storms here too.   But it will stay in the 70's for a high today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2015)

Mernin kids... Raining here!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids... Raining here!



Has naught rained here yet but it is 98% humidity.   Just finished the 'required' yard work for this trip.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2015)

Gotta a young hawtie laying out by my pool !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2015)

Bought some Silver Queen this morn for $3 a dozen..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Has naught rained here yet but it is 98% humidity.   Just finished the 'required' yard work for this trip.



Rain shut me down on the grass cuttin just now!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta a young hawtie laying out by my pool !!



Ever heard of a Pitcher text???? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Bought some Silver Queen this morn for $3 a dozen..



Seems fair to me!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2015)

mrs. hawtnet tutu....HEY!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2015)

Peekin out da winder Chief... Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Peekin out da winder Chief... Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh..



   

For some strange reason I believe you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2015)

Gully washer here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2015)

Went and bought a new battery charger, thinkin about takin it back. It don't even have a meter, just indicator lights.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2015)

Also noticed it doesn't even mention deep cycle/marine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> For some strange reason I believe you!





Waiting on pic to download now . . snuck one thru the screen porch . . hehe  Ain't no shame in my game.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2015)

She needs to flip ova to show that boob job . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2015)

Sinclair would up and die if he saw my "yard.."


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She needs to flip ova to show that boob job . .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 840490


 An I thought fo sure you'd post a pic of a dude in a Speedo... My apologies Quackbro!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh snap, she flipped . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She needs to flip ova to show that boob job . .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 840490




I just got back home from up in the country and I see that Quack is still licking those ice cubes on the ground by the steps underneath the jet. !!!!!

Quack, Dang I know this young lady !!!!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Well I wish like heck that I really did know her and that she could teach me how to get a nice suntan by the pool at your house.  By the way, is she flying to Indy tomorrow morning with the rest of ya'll too?  If not, she needs to lay out by your pool instead and I will be real happy to head that way early tomorrow morning and then spend the day with her just to keep her company.  Your pool is locked into my GPS system.    I wouldn't want her to get lonely, and you know that I believe in helping others !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2015)

Quack, I forgot to mention that word on the street is that your camera lens "be smoking" !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2015)

And now a public service announcement !!!!


If any of you people have never had some BBQ from CrossRoads BBQ just north of Gibson on County Road 171 at the County line, then you don't know what you are missing.  That stuff is out of this world GOOD !!!.  I got a really wild hair and drove to Glascock County when I left Lincolnton right after lunch today.  I bought me 3 pounds of that good stuff and I just finished vacuum sealing several packages for future use.  I did eat a plate of BBQ chipped pork meat, potato salad and baked beans and drank some unsweetened tea at their restaurant before I came home too.

That stuff is so good that it will make your tongue slap your face left and right and then up and down !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Also noticed it doesn't even mention deep cycle/marine.



So it is a battery charger cause it says so on the box?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She needs to flip ova to show that boob job . .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 840490



Wish I had a pool........ 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Sinclair would up and die if he saw my "yard.."



If I was you I'd kill the grass and just brang in several truck loads of pure white beach sand and border it to keep it there!!! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> And now a public service announcement !!!!
> 
> 
> If any of you people have never had some BBQ from CrossRoads BBQ just north of Gibson on County Road 171 at the County line, then you don't know what you are missing.  That stuff is out of this world GOOD !!!.  I got a really wild hair and drove to Glascock County when I left Lincolnton right after lunch today.  I bought me 3 pounds of that good stuff and I just finished vacuum sealing several packages for future use.  I did eat a plate of BBQ chipped pork meat, potato salad and baked beans and drank some unsweetened tea at their restaurant before I came home too.
> ...



Sounds like some mighty good stuff, Mike! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> So it is a battery charger cause it says so on the box?



Took it back and just got the old style big manual charger. I'm always charging 3 deep cycle marine batteries.

Got the Shumacher SE1520, nothing hi-tech, but hopefully a work horse that will last longer than 2 years.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I had a pool........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manual charger?  Are you or Jag going to turn the crank?

I have a Shumacher also but don't remember the model.  I have been pleased for many years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Manual charger?  Are you or Jag going to turn the crank?
> 
> I have a Shumacher also but don't remember the model.  I have been pleased for many years.



Mornin gobble!!

Yeah, manual as in no auto shutoff or maintain after reaching full charge. Not sure I'm going to like that either. Had it on last night and just turned it off, the battery and the leads were warm. 

Battery probly has a 200% charge!!!


----------



## cramer (Jun 28, 2015)

morning fellers - Thanks for the coffee G
Grandbaby girl came over at4:30am - fell asleep on my chest for two hours
My eyeballs had turned yellow by then!
wooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2015)

Mornin cramer......gonna head to the lil pond for an hour or two this mornin. Got folks comin over later!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2015)

Chief, mine does have a shut off.   

morning cramer


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 28, 2015)

Good Morning to you Gobblin, Chief, and Cramer.

Thanks for the coffee this morning.

Speaking of battery chargers.......I think I might need one of those to re-charge me again.  I feel lazy this morning after sleeping two extra hours.

Man, we had some crazy storms right about dark last night.  Initially some high winds for a little bit and then some really heavy rain for a while.  We've still got some light rain coming across the area this morning too.


Sure hope Quack and his family have a safe flight to visit his Uncle in Indianapolis this morning.





ps:  I wasn't kidding about that fantastic BBQ in a previous post last night.  It is some of the best that I have ever eaten.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2015)

Morning fellas! Hope everyone has a blessed day!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2015)

oh yeah, I salute the men and women of the Confederate states of America!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> oh yeah, I salute the men and women of the Confederate states of America!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2015)

I very seldom talk politics, religion, or the condition of this country, but the events over the past months have become more than absolutely crazy, and the other day was the final straw for me. Yes, I know it will only get worse too. Until things change for the better, and I doubt they will, I acknowledge no country nor government and I have no president. We haven`t had one for a long time anyway. Whatever this country is serving up, I don`t need nor want. The people who are running America in the ground can go to...for lack of the proper word, the center of the earth. I know longer care. That`s all I have to say about this conglomeration of imponderables. To thy own self be true.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 28, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I very seldom talk politics, religion, or the condition of this country, but the events over the past months have become more than absolutely crazy, and the other day was the final straw for me. Yes, I know it will only get worse too. Until things change for the better, and I doubt they will, I acknowledge no country nor government and I have no president. We haven`t had one for a long time anyway. Whatever this country is serving up, I don`t need nor want. The people who are running America in the ground can go to...for lack of the proper word, the center of the earth. I know longer care. That`s all I have to say about this conglomeration of imponderables. To thy own self be true.



I have never cared about politics. I always figured they didn't really "apply" to me. Sure I'm registered to vote & in that past I only voted during presidential elections. For the 1st time in my life over the past few months I have become more aware of how politics do apply to me & I am fearful for our country. I am sad that this is the world my kids are having to grow up in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I have never cared about politics. I always figured they didn't really "apply" to me. Sure I'm registered to vote & in that past I only voted during presidential elections. For the 1st time in my life over the past few months I have become more aware of how politics do apply to me & I am fearful for our country. I am sad that this is the world my kids are having to grow up in.




I wonder where this country is headed too, Miss Crickett. It`s turned into a fearsome and idiotic place where right is wrong and there are few ideals anymore. That and stupidity rule the day. You can even see it right here on this Forum.

I`m really thankful that my son is grown now, and that he got to grow up much like I did, hunting, fishing, being a kid, with lots of woods and fields to plunder in and a creek close by to swim in. I`m also glad that the fundamentals he was taught have stuck with him.

I wish the best for you and yours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, mine does have a shut off.
> 
> morning cramer



Yessir.....I'm going to return this one too  I found another model (schumacher 1555A) only $10.00 more



blood on the ground said:


> oh yeah, I salute the men and women of the Confederate states of America!



I too blood, especially the ones that lost their lives fighting for what they believed in at the time.



Nicodemus said:


> I very seldom talk politics, religion, or the condition of this country, but the events over the past months have become more than absolutely crazy, and the other day was the final straw for me. Yes, I know it will only get worse too. Until things change for the better, and I doubt they will, I acknowledge no country nor government and I have no president. We haven`t had one for a long time anyway. Whatever this country is serving up, I don`t need nor want. The people who are running America in the ground can go to...for lack of the proper word, the center of the earth. I know longer care. That`s all I have to say about this conglomeration of imponderables. To thy own self be true.



Couldn't have said it better, Nicbro!!! 

Gonna be fryin up a mess of fish here in a while, 
got some stone ground grits, and enough red rind rat cheese to choke a goat.     

MizT got a kick out of that! 



:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2015)

Heatin up the earl......looks like about 40 filet's!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2015)

Chief is eatin good!!!! A fella can make many good meals with some rat cheese!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2015)

It's really/kinda/sorta amazing to fly over a thousand miles round trip in 2 1/2 hrs.


Ain't no place like home...


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 28, 2015)

Hope everyones weekend is going well


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 28, 2015)

Time for a drank


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2015)

Crown and DC flowing here Wybro !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Chief is eatin good!!!! A fella can make many good meals with some rat cheese!



I'm full as a tick been on a dog's ear 3 days!!! 

Fried speckled trouts and redfish I believe, buddies down in NOLA & Bay St.Louis, Ms. gave'em to me.

Cole slaw, yukon gold tater fries, Nic's cheese grits, sliced vidalia, pickled okry's, french bread, and topped off with homemade vanilla ice cream and coconut poke cake! 

To say I'm bout to burst would be an understatement!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm too dadgum full to even drank anything else.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2015)

This gal is HAWT, and could really sang, shame she ruint her future with drugzz.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm too dadgum full to even drank anything else.



Well, I never. . . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2015)

Dood told me a joke 'bout his friend today,  said "he didn't snort cocaine, but he sure loved the smell of it ...


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood told me a joke 'bout his friend today,  said "he didn't snort cocaine, but he sure loved the smell of it ...



My old roommate could relate to that


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2015)

Love, prayers & thoughts to our "Hawtnets"..........


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Love, prayers & thoughts to our "Hawtnets"..........



Ya'll are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2015)

Well .... It's time to start the week! Happy Monday kids!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir.....I'm going to return this one too  I found another model (schumacher 1555A) only $10.00 more
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> I'm full as a tick been on a dog's ear 3 days!!!
> 
> Fried speckled trouts and redfish I believe, buddies down in NOLA & Bay St.Louis, Ms. gave'em to me.
> 
> ...



Glad ya`ll liked em!  



Keebs said:


> Love, prayers & thoughts to our "Hawtnets"..........




I was so sorry to hear that. My prayers go out to Mandy and them.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Glad ya`ll liked em!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hate I didn't "log in" sooner & know......... gawd my heart goes out to her & her family......


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hate I didn't "log in" sooner & know......... gawd my heart goes out to her & her family......



What's up with the H22's?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What's up with the H22's?




X 2  ???????



Good Monday morning to you Blood and to the rest of you fellow drivelers. 

Dang, the weekend came and went about as fast as Quack flying to Indy and back yesterday!!!

WHOOOOSH !!!!  That was it. 

I do smell some coffee right about now....thankfully.  I know Gobblin is getting close with a big pot or 5 full of fresh brewed stuff for all of us.  I wonder if he brought any bears back from the mountains this weekend?????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Hope everyones weekend is going well





blood on the ground said:


> What's up with the H22's?



My weekend is gone.

Missed the info on the H22's also.

Tis Monday morning and the coffee is ready for sharing.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2015)

Mornin fellas!!  
It's been a relatively easy night here for a change...  My young sidekick has been MIA most all night! 

Anyway... Happy Monday all


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin fellas!!
> It's been a relatively easy night here for a change...  My young sidekick has been MIA most all night!
> 
> Anyway... Happy Monday all




Blood, You deserved a break for a change !!!  Good Deal.



Gobblin, thanks for the coffee this morning as it is helping to get these gremlins out of my eyes !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

Mornin....prayers and thoughts for Chris and Mandy, whatever the case may be!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2015)

Mandy lost her Mama over the weekend. Please keep her and her Family in your prayers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 29, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Mandy lost her Mama over the weekend. Please keep her and her Family in your prayers.




Nic, Thanks for this information as I didn't know any details etc.

My Thoughts & Prayers are being sent to Mandy, Chris and their entire family in regards to their loss.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm really sorry to hear about Mandy's Mama


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2015)

Funeral arrangements have been finalized for our mother, Joanne Morgan.  Visitation will be Tuesday at Smith Funeral Home in Winder starting at  11 am. Memorial services to follow at 2 pm in the Chapel.

This was posted on her FB page I *think* by her brother......... 's for that sweet family......


Mornin folks.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2015)

Sorry to learn of your loss Mandy and the rest of the family.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 29, 2015)

Mrs Mandy.  So sorry to hear about your loss.  Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.  

Morning folks


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs Mandy.  So sorry to hear about your loss.  Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.
> 
> Morning folks


Hey stranger, how's it going?


ANDY!!!!!!! check your pm's!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2015)

Good morning. Got to read back.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Love, prayers & thoughts to our "Hawtnets"..........





Keebs said:


> Funeral arrangements have been finalized for our mother, Joanne Morgan.  Visitation will be Tuesday at Smith Funeral Home in Winder starting at  11 am. Memorial services to follow at 2 pm in the Chapel.
> 
> This was posted on her FB page I *think* by her brother......... 's for that sweet family......
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry Mandy & Chris. 's sent for y'all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2015)

Prayers for Mandy's family.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2015)

Leroy checked in, long time no see/hear.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2015)

Didnt get but a sprankle of water over the weekend. Wished we could of got a lil more.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Didnt get but a sprankle of water over the weekend. Wished we could of got a lil more.


 I got a bit too, could use more for sure!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 29, 2015)

Mud Hoggin all the rain so he can mid bog..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud Hoggin all the rain so he can mid bog..


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2015)

Howdy; HFH!  How are thangs at da park?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud Hoggin all the rain so he can mid bog..





Keebs said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud Hoggin all the rain so he can mid bog..



We didnt get any at the house, maybe a tenth.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Howdy; HFH!  How are thongs at da park?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



that too


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2015)

Made it home after a long night/day... Ready for bed now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your Momma, Mandy!!! Prayers from here for the entire Family and Friends!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> So sorry to hear about the loss of your Momma, Mandy!!! Prayers from here for the entire Family and Friends!!!



yep!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

Leftover fish sammich on french bread!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2015)

Left ova baked lemon pepper cheekun, stir fried okra & steamed broccoli.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Left ova baked lemon pepper cheekun, stir fried okra & steamed broccoli.........



Tell me bout this stir fried okry....never had it like that!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 29, 2015)

My foot still hurts. I think it may be broke.  I got an air cast a few years ago from when I hurt my left foot from a dirt bike accident. I put it on yesterday. It seems to be helping some but dang it hurts.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell me bout this stir fried okry....never had it like that!


so quick & simple!  I put them in a teflon skillet, (sticks too bad in a cast iron one) drizzle olive oil over it & garlic salt......... just keep it stirred until it's done like you like....... sometimes I "wilt it" good, most times I get it kinda crunchy......... it's okra, it's gonna be good to def!


Crickett said:


> My foot still hurts. I think it may be broke.  I got an air cast a few years ago from when I hurt my left foot from a dirt bike accident. I put it on yesterday. It seems to be helping some but dang it hurts.


Dang Crickett.........wish I had a majik pill for you!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> so quick & simple!  I put them in a teflon skillet, (sticks too bad in a cast iron one) drizzle olive oil over it & garlic salt......... just keep it stirred until it's done like you like....... sometimes I "wilt it" good, most times I get it kinda crunchy......... it's okra, it's gonna be good to def!
> 
> Dang Crickett.........wish I had a majik pill for you!



 Thanks Keebs. I really don't wanna go to the dr about it. No ins & I know they will wanna do an X-ray. I ain't paying for that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Crickett (Jun 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>





Now I'm hungry again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

Crickett said:


> My foot still hurts. I think it may be broke.  I got an air cast a few years ago from when I hurt my left foot from a dirt bike accident. I put it on yesterday. It seems to be helping some but dang it hurts.



Dangit galfriend, sorry to hear that! 

If it starts to get worse don't let it go Crickett.....bite the bullet and see a Dr.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> so quick & simple!  I put them in a teflon skillet, (sticks too bad in a cast iron one) drizzle olive oil over it & garlic salt......... just keep it stirred until it's done like you like....... sometimes I "wilt it" good, most times I get it kinda crunchy......... it's okra, it's gonna be good to def!
> 
> Dang Crickett.........wish I had a majik pill for you!



Pre she 8 it!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dangit galfriend, sorry to hear that!
> 
> If it starts to get worse don't let it go Crickett.....bite the bullet and see a Dr.



Tomorrow will be a week since I fell. Hubby suggested I give it til the end of this week then get it checked out. I'm hoping it's just bruised really bad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Tomorrow will be a week since I fell. Hubby suggested I give it til the end of this week then get it checked out. I'm hoping it's just bruised really bad.



10-4, MizT doesn't have a clue what caused her to bother her. All I know is she couldn't touch it or wear certain shoes. It was on the back of her foot near the achilles tendon. It must be gettin better because she hasn't mentioned it in a few days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

Hope it starts to feel better soon, Miz Crickett!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Keebs. I really don't wanna go to the dr about it. No ins & I know they will wanna do an X-ray. I ain't paying for that.


That's exactly what they will want to do.......... but if the pain won't go away, you need to do something.........


Jeff C. said:


>


that looks Righteous!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Pre she 8 it!!!


Lemme know when you fix it how ya like it!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 29, 2015)

afternoon


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2015)

yes; yes it is


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> afternoon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> That's exactly what they will want to do.......... but if the pain won't go away, you need to do something.........
> 
> that looks Righteous!!!
> 
> Lemme know when you fix it how ya like it!




Will do!!! 




Wycliff said:


> afternoon





hdm03 said:


> yes; yes it is



Hey......


----------



## Crickett (Jun 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, MizT doesn't have a clue what caused her to bother her. All I know is she couldn't touch it or wear certain shoes. It was on the back of her foot near the achilles tendon. It must be gettin better because she hasn't mentioned it in a few days.



I had bursitis(sp?) in my ankle years ago & had to get a cortisone shot. Maybe that's what was wrong with hers. 


Jeff C. said:


> Hope it starts to feel better soon, Miz Crickett!


Thanks. 



Keebs said:


> That's exactly what they will want to do.......... but if the pain won't go away, you need to do something.........
> 
> that looks Righteous!!!
> 
> Lemme know when you fix it how ya like it!


Yes Ma


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I had *bursitis*(sp?) in my ankle years ago & had to get a cortisone shot. Maybe that's what was wrong with hers.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Been racking my brain for Chief trying to think of that word!!
 you best listen!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 29, 2015)

got some ribs on the grill


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>


Looking good Jeffro Love some fried fish filets


Crickett said:


> Tomorrow will be a week since I fell. Hubby suggested I give it til the end of this week then get it checked out. I'm hoping it's just bruised really bad.



I think wife broke her ankle one time, we done the same, waited, waited, its ok now but if she stays on it too long it will swell pretty bad. Its already twice the size of the others. Prob. should of had a xray, but was worried bout money.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2015)

Leroy!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Been racking my brain for Chief trying to think of that word!!
> you best listen!







mudracing101 said:


> Looking good Jeffro Love some fried fish filets
> 
> 
> I think wife broke her ankle one time, we done the same, waited, waited, its ok now but if she stays on it too long it will swell pretty bad. Its already twice the size of the others. Prob. should of had a xray, but was worried bout money.



I'm worried about the money too. X-ray, orthopedic dr etc ain't cheap. 

Not to mention if it's broke then I can't get in my pool for several weeks.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> got some ribs on the grill


what time I need to be there.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> what time I need to be there.............



around 6 should be good


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2015)

Got two young roosters from my brother. He thought he was getting hens till they started to try crowin. One has started getting aggressive. He'll bow up and walk sideways at ya. Bit CoCo on her leg yesterday, and charged me biting me on my hand. Him and i are going to have a lil talk.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2015)

Nevermind the PM Keebs.



Our thoughts and prayers go out to Mandy and Chris.




Afternoon folks !


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2015)

mudracing = gettin' his hiney handed to him by a lil rooster


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 29, 2015)

Mud's gonna be making chicken and dumplings


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 29, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Got two young roosters from my brother. He thought he was getting hens till they started to try crowin. One has started getting aggressive. He'll bow up and walk sideways at ya. Bit CoCo on her leg yesterday, and charged me biting me on my hand. Him and i are going to have a lil talk.



Had one like that but the 410 put him in my state of mind 

Ya know I came in here for another reason and can't remember why???  Oh well Howdy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> around 6 should be good





mudracing101 said:


> Got two young roosters from my brother. He thought he was getting hens till they started to try crowin. One has started getting aggressive. He'll bow up and walk sideways at ya. Bit CoCo on her leg yesterday, and charged me biting me on my hand. Him and i are going to have a lil talk.


Kick him as hard as you can across the yard, he'll at least think about it next time!  Tell CoCo I said for her to go all ballistic on it too!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Nevermind the PM Keebs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 too late.........


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 29, 2015)

Knockin on a 100 deg and Rebecca got these of how a lab likes to cool off just don't stand to close


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Got two young roosters from my brother. He thought he was getting hens till they started to try crowin. One has started getting aggressive. He'll bow up and walk sideways at ya. Bit CoCo on her leg yesterday, and charged me biting me on my hand. Him and i are going to have a lil talk.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2015)

It's  time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Had one like that but the 410 put him in my state of mind
> 
> Ya know I came in here for another reason and can't remember why???  Oh well Howdy





Howdy Mike!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> It's  time!



 Got an ice chest full......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2015)

Just gotta werk 2 nights, off 3 then 84hr week starting Saturday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

hooked on quack said:


> just gotta werk 2 nights, off 3 then 84hr week starting saturday.




big $$$$$$$$$


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> big $$$$$$$$$





BIG taxes..



Those troutz sho looked good Chief !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> BIG taxes..
> 
> 
> 
> Those troutz sho looked good Chief !!



Thanks....Erybody said they were perfect!!! Fry'em @ 350* til they float, then about another minit til golden brown!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Got two young roosters from my brother. He thought he was getting hens till they started to try crowin. One has started getting aggressive. He'll bow up and walk sideways at ya. Bit CoCo on her leg yesterday, and charged me biting me on my hand. Him and i are going to have a lil talk.




Won`t do one bit of good. You`ll have to kill him to change his ways. Abner and me never came to a mutual understanding even after several severe fights.



Jeff C. said:


>




Lord have mercy......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Won`t do one bit of good. You`ll have to kill him to change his ways. Abner and me never came to a mutual understanding even after several severe fights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Them cheese grit were the bomb. I've had cheese grits plenty of times, just never with fried fish. They were a great side for that spread.

My brother was dippin his fish in the grits!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Them cheese grit were the bomb. I've had cheese grits plenty of times, just never with fried fish. They were a great side for that spread.
> 
> My brother was dippin his fish in the grits!!!





I hereby proclaim you a bonified South Georgia Swamp Runner, with all appurtenances appertaining, forthworth and herewith. Wear that title with pride.  


Now, I need a drink!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

Reckon I'll go mow some grass, startin to cool off some and throwin some shade. Daughter got me a new skraw hat for Father's Day, need to break it in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2015)

Quack,  Two ain't nothin  84 is something

Chief,  fish and grits  could be the start of a new fast food restaurant.

Nic, I agree aggressive roosters end up cooked.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I hereby proclaim you a bonified South Georgia Swamp Runner, with all appurtenances appertaining, forthworth and herewith. Wear that title with pride.
> 
> 
> Now, I need a drink!



I'mon have to get a Lawyer to translate that for me.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon have to get a Lawyer to translate that for me.



Ain't a lawer but I think he says you can eat all the fish and gritts you want and throw in on mean ol rooster


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

Mighty quiet up in here! Just now eatin supper 

Got about 90% of MY lawn mowed and had an errand to run.....bout to starve. Stuffed bell pepper and some green beans with toast.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2015)

Dawn fixed me a most excellent suppa for work, hambooger steak n gravy, smashed taters, fresh peas, collards, creamed kone and kone bread !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 29, 2015)

Sounds good Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Sounds good Quack





It was !!!



Fixing to shut down, bossman said we had too much inventory out here..


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 29, 2015)

Ya'll do a lot of shutting down and starting up


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2015)

Evening folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Ya'll do a lot of shutting down and starting up




Don't I know it !  When we finalize that account for additional 200,000 tons of product we won't be shutting down anymore !! 





blood on the ground said:


> Evening folks





Sup bloodbro ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't I know it !  When we finalize that account for additional 200,000 tons of product we won't be shutting down anymore !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not much Quackbro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2015)

Well I'm thru fo the night, won't have squawt to do tomorrow night either, glad I gotz some books to read.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well I'm thru fo the night, won't have squawt to do tomorrow night either, glad I gotz some books to read.



Rough life ain't it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Rough life ain't it?





Yeah, but somebody's gotta do it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2015)

nites movin right along... almost half way ova!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2015)

EE an GW should be here any minute now with their words of wisdom


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2015)

I would have been here an hour ago but read below to understand!!!

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood, Quack, and to the rest of you knuckle-dragging drivelers.

Had to wait an hour before this dang "white-screen" disappeared this morning.  Sure would be nice if "who" ever makes the decision to update at 4-5 AM would disappear.    Must be someone on the west coast making that decision!!!

Quackbro, I am glad that ya'll had a good trip to Indy and I bet the Uncle was surprised as well.  Your ears should be burning because Teresa and I had a conversation about you, Ms Dawn and the rest of the family yesterday last night.  Teresa said that she likes her some Quackbro because you sound like you are as  crazy as a loon!!!!!  Yep, I had to agree with her too.   


Where o' where is Gobblin and that coffee truck???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2015)

I forgot to mention that our friend Jeffro REALLY does know how to fry up some good looking fish filets too!!!

Man, those looked really awesome and made me some more hungry.    Yep, before I knew it, I had already begun to lick my computer screen after adding some lemon juice, tartar sauce and ketchup to it !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2015)

Morning EE, GW's draggin this morn !!


WHOOOOOOOOT, gotta meeting this morning!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning EE, GW's draggin this morn !!
> 
> 
> WHOOOOOOOOT, gotta meeting this morning!!



yeap dragging one of these nights where I'm awake for and hour to two in the middle then roll over at the normal up and at them time.

but the coffee is ready so I am good to go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2015)

Later guys . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later guys . .



Hope your safety meeting teaches you how not to fall out of your chair tonight while napping.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2015)

Mernin fellers!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2015)

morning Chief


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 30, 2015)

Mornin' Chief , Gobblin' ....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 30, 2015)

morning kids


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief



Mornin gobblein.  



Nugefan said:


> Mornin' Chief , Gobblin' ....



Mornin Mr Nuge!  



hdm03 said:


> morning kids



Mornin hdm!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2015)

Mernin.......... gotta catch up.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2015)

that didn't take long.........


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey y'all! 

Well I made an appt to see a dr. They can't see me til Thursday though.  Lady I spoke to gave me a ball park price & it wasn't too bad. I just hope they don't have to cast it. It's my right foot & I won't be able to drive.  She said even if it ain't broke the dr may still want to cast it depending on how it looks & feels to him. 



On another note if y'all get a chance go read my post here:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=845354


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Well I made an appt to see a dr. They can't see me til Thursday though.  Lady I spoke to gave me a ball park price & it wasn't too bad. I just hope they don't have to cast it. It's my right foot & I won't be able to drive.  She said even if it ain't broke the dr may still want to cast it depending on how it looks & feels to him.
> 
> ...



Not being a smarty pants ... But why couldn't you drive?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


>



I'm devastated too!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Well I made an appt to see a dr. They can't see me til Thursday though.  Lady I spoke to gave me a ball park price & it wasn't too bad. I just hope they don't have to cast it. It's my right foot & I won't be able to drive.  She said even if it ain't broke the dr may still want to cast it depending on how it looks & feels to him.
> 
> ...


I've had my right foot in a cast & even was driving a stick shift.......... tricky, but it can be done!
prayers for your sister on getting the child!


Jeff C. said:


> I'm devastated too!!!


 

neva mind............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I've had my right foot in a cast & even was driving a stick shift.......... tricky, but it can be done!
> prayers for your sister on getting the child!
> 
> 
> ...



What happen?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2015)

experiencing a level of confusion...


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Not being a smarty pants ... But why couldn't you drive?



I'm not that coordinated. 



Keebs said:


> I've had my right foot in a cast & even was driving a stick shift.......... tricky, but it can be done!
> prayers for your sister on getting the child!
> 
> 
> ...



I'm too skeered to even attempt that! 

Thank you. It's a long story & I didn't want to get into too many details on the situation but we have been praying for her to get custody for a while now. Now it's time for some legal action.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What happen?


cracked a bone rounding second base.................... the next summer I jumped off the next to last rung of a ladder at work onto a concrete floor.......... cracked a bone in my left foot!


blood on the ground said:


> experiencing a level of confusion...


which level?


Crickett said:


> I'm not that coordinated.
> I'm too skeered to even attempt that!
> 
> Thank you. It's a long story & I didn't want to get into too many details on the situation but we have been praying for her to get custody for a while now. Now it's time for some legal action.


pppfffftttt, you can to do it!  slide that right foot almost under your left leg & move that left foot to the gas pedal, wah-lah!
Hope the legal system works in their favor!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> cracked a bone rounding second base.................... the next summer I jumped off the next to last rung of a ladder at work onto a concrete floor.......... cracked a bone in my left foot!
> 
> which level?
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> I've had my right foot in a cast & even was driving a stick shift.......... tricky, but it can be done!
> prayers for your sister on getting the child!
> 
> 
> ...



 

I was talkin bout that!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I was talkin bout that!!!


 ooopppsss, sowwy............ I read back & figured out what you were talkin 'bout...........


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 30, 2015)

afternoon everyone


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2015)

See y'all in a little while!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> afternoon everyone



Afternoon Wy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2015)

HEllo?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Won`t do one bit of good. You`ll have to kill him to change his ways. Abner and me never came to a mutual understanding even after several severe fights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's still young, i'll throw him in with the old hens and they'll whoop him good. Then it that dont work i'll let him free range outside the coop and see if he's bad enuff to whoop a hawk. Couple days of that and he'll be glad to see me.



mudracing101 said:


> HEllo?



Hello?????


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> He's still young, i'll throw him in with the old hens and they'll whoop him good. Then it that dont work i'll let him free range outside the coop and see if he's bad enuff to whoop a hawk. Couple days of that and he'll be glad to see me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello?????





Abner was mean when he was the size of a quail, and then he got progressivley worse as he grew.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2015)

He's kinda funny, he'll be eating and talking trash to ya at the same time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> He's kinda funny, he'll be eating and talking trash to ya at the same time.





Might as well go ahead and name him "Trouble".


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Might as well go ahead and name him "Trouble".


 "AJ".......... Abner Jr.........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> "AJ".......... Abner Jr.........





Good choice!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Good choice!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2015)

I thought yall was talkin bout Threeleggedpygmy.....he'll be eatin and talkin trash to ya too!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought yall was talkin bout Threeleggedpygmy.....he'll be eatin and talkin trash to ya too!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2015)

I sure wish I coulda been with Mandy today........... bless their hearts......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I sure wish I coulda been with Mandy today........... bless their hearts......



Felt bad about not being able to make it myself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2015)

Almost that time ..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Almost that time ..



just a 12'er


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2015)

My thoughts were with Mandy & Chris and Family today!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> My thoughts were with Mandy & Chris and Family today!




Mine too




Hooked On Quack said:


> Almost that time ..



a dranky drank


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2015)

Thinkin bout likkerin up and just cuttin a giant maze across the property.....confuse the deers.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin bout likkerin up and just cuttin a giant maze across the property.....confuse the deers.



Jag would help


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Jag would help



He got it started today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2015)

Gonna go cut a little more of grass before I put the mower up....bbl!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna go cut a little more of grass before I put the mower up....bbl!



Make sure you leave markers to find your way out of the maze


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just a 12'er





Yassir, just 12hrs, half a day/night, anybody can work a halfa day !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 30, 2015)

half a day is easy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Make sure you leave markers to find your way out of the maze



I just cut my way out!!!

Dang no-see-ums bout ate me up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> half a day is easy





You off the rest of the week ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2015)

Quack, I gotta play Dr. wiff MizT. Havin to give her Vitami B-complex injections.  

She went to an Otheopastic Dr. and said the injections would be much less expensive if she did it herself. Miz T said she can't stick herself, so i get to do it. 

MizT thought all her issues lately were due to menopause, Dr. found a range of issues and said they had nothing to do with menopause.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack, I gotta play Dr. wiff MizT. Havin to give her Vitami B-complex injections.
> 
> She went to an Otheopastic Dr. and said the injections would be much less expensive if she did it herself. Miz T said she can't stick herself, so i get to do it.
> 
> MizT thought all her issues lately were due to menopause, Dr. found a range of issues and said they had nothing to do with menopause.





Poor thang, hopefully the B-12 helps.  I couldn't give myself a shot, or anybody else.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Poor thang, hopefully the B-12 helps.  I couldn't give myself a shot, or anybody else.



She came home with all kinds of meds, stuff she can't eat no more, and so forth. Sometimes I wonder bout some of these Dr's.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You off the rest of the week ??



Yeah, off till Monday night then start a 72 hr week


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> She came home with all kinds of meds, stuff she can't eat no more, and so forth. Sometimes I wonder bout some of these Dr's.



Buncha Quacks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Buncha Quacks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2015)

I stuck her goot!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I stuck her goot!!!



The things you do for love


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> The things you do for love



Glad I don't mind injections....wouldn want her to stick me. I'd rather do it myself!

She'd probly stick me then pull it back out when she got queezy....I'd look like a pin cushion when she got through.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad I don't mind injections....wouldn want her to stick me. I'd rather do it myself!
> 
> She'd probly stick me then pull it back out when she got queezy....I'd look like a pin cushion when she got through.



I don't know if I could do it


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2015)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 30, 2015)

evenin Charlie


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I don't know if I could do it



If your choices were MizT or self inject......you could.





KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins.



Evenin Pops!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2015)

I reckon I'm gonna call it a night, Wy! Holler atcha later......


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 30, 2015)

later Chief I'm right behind you


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2015)

alcohol isn't the answer....unless the question is "Why are my jeans in the oven?"


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack, I gotta play Dr. wiff MizT. Havin to give her Vitami B-complex injections.
> 
> She went to an Otheopastic Dr. and said the injections would be much less expensive if she did it herself. Miz T said she can't stick herself, so i get to do it.
> 
> MizT thought all her issues lately were due to menopause, Dr. found a range of issues and said they had nothing to do with menopause.



Dang. Poor MizT. Hope she feels better soon. 



Wycliff said:


> Buncha Quacks


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2015)

Evening folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2015)

Hankus said:


> alcohol isn't the answer....unless the question is "Why are my jeans in the oven?"










blood on the ground said:


> Evening folks




Howdy blood !!



Got 3 days off before starting a 84hr week, brim are on bed, think mebbe if I feel like it I'm gonna go whack 'em.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howdy blood !!
> 
> 
> 
> Got 3 days off before starting a 84hr week, brim are on bed, think mebbe if I feel like it I'm gonna go whack 'em.


I had me a mess of bream just this week... I gots me some time off to... Imgone yank the camper ova to sweet home Alabama!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank I'm gonna do a little reading..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2015)

Young buck volunteered to cover my overtime this morning... This will allow me to get the camper packed up and ready to go.... I think I'm going to try to be nice to the idjit for the rest of this shift!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Young buck volunteered to cover my overtime this morning... This will allow me to get the camper packed up and ready to go.... I think I'm going to try to be nice to the idjit for the rest of this shift!





He's allowed to work alone ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's allowed to work alone ??



No they have 4 other maintenance guys on dayshift


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2015)

Safe travels and good luck on your fishing/camping trip!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> No they have 4 other maintenance guys on dayshift



Let me get this straight:  it takes 4 to do what you do?  

Morning all.   Wakeeeee up Quack you might have paper work to do before :gone:

Coffee is hot and ready


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Let me get this straight:  it takes 4 to do what you do?
> 
> Morning all.   Wakeeeee up Quack you might have paper work to do before :gone:
> 
> Coffee is hot and ready



Actually 5... One is absent that's why me an half pint is working overtime.. covering his vacation!?!?!? DONT ASK!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh! Mernin GW!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy HUMP DAY to you Quack, Blood, Wycliff, and Gobblin and to the rest of those sleepy head drivelers that are holding onto the sheets still.

A dangerous situation is brewing for sure.......Wycliff is off work until Monday, Quack is off for the next three days, and Blood is getting the Heck out of Dodge and heading to  Alabama for some rest, relaxation, some fishing and camping for several days and who knows, he might even have a banjo on his knee !!!!

All of the above facts are scarey because how can their places of employment continue to perform without these workaholic masters right there keeping everything running smoothly every day???????????  


Now where is my coffee cup as I need to pour a big cup or three just to get my eyelids open this morning!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2015)

Good morning guys, check yo PM's . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 1, 2015)

Dang, I just found out that Quack has "slanted eyes" !!!!


Man, I just fell in the floor laughing!!!!!  You da man, Quack.  I just hope that I don't go into any bars in the next few days and remember that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, I just found out that Quack has "slanted eyes" !!!!
> 
> 
> Man, I just fell in the floor laughing!!!!!  You da man, Quack.  I just hope that I don't go into any bars in the next few days and remember that.





Just wanted to make sho the lil fella wasn't gonna go upside my head like a spider monkey before I commenced to whuppin 'em fo drankin my beer!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just wanted to make sho the lil fella wasn't gonna go upside my head like a spider monkey before I commenced to whuppin 'em fo drankin my beer!!!



It is scarey because somehow, I could just see you doing that!!!!  



ps:  Do they really have to use super tall bar stools just to sit at the bar and be able to drank????   

Most of them only come up to my waist is why I wondered !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just wanted to make sho the lil fella wasn't gonna go upside my head like a spider monkey before I commenced to whuppin 'em fo drankin my beer!!!



glad it wasn't a drank drank or he might of felt 10 feet tall.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2015)

I gotta send that one to Hankus . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2015)

Rut roh, I sent it to the wrong "jeffc..."


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 1, 2015)

mornin' my early mornin' friends , quack done had me lolling early this AM ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rut roh, I sent it to the wrong "jeffc..."



that is a big LOL


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


> alcohol isn't the answer....unless the question is "Why are my jeans in the oven?"





Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta send that one to Hankus . .




Looks like Drankus already has enough problems.  Yep that statement look like some prime material for a signature line !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> mornin' my early mornin' friends , quack done had me lolling early this AM ...




Howdy Andy !! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> that is a big LOL




I don't know if this "jeffc" is active, if so hope he can take a joke . . 





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Looks like Drankus already has enough problems.  Yep that statement look like some prime material for a signature line !!!





Yep nephew Drankus came up with a good one !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm in the mood for some alkkeyhal


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm in the mood for some alkkeyhal



me teu but it is my morning not nightynight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm in the mood for some alkkeyhal





Yessir, gonna have my alotted one beer on the way home, then this afternoon will be dranky drank time !!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> mornin' my early mornin' friends , quack done had me lolling early this AM ...



he had me lol-ing too


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2015)

Dang deer after deer passing through the yard this morning!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

This a LOLing mornin, I tell ya!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> This a LOLing mornin, I tell ya!


What in the world is going on with MizT?!?!?

Mornin Folks........... gotta finish payroll & oversee the new co-worker trying to learn it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> What in the world is going on with MizT?!?!?
> 
> Mornin Folks........... gotta finish payroll & oversee the new co-worker trying to learn it!



Mornin schweetheart!!! 

Shoot, I don't know....she came home tellin me all kinds of stuff the Dr. said was wrong with her. I coulda told her that!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2015)

Mornin y'all! 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Rut roh, I sent it to the wrong "jeffc..."


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Mornin Crickett!!!

If I remember correctly it ain't the 1st time either!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 1, 2015)

Morning, good one Quack


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 1, 2015)

Trucks in the shop again


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Trucks in the shop again



Same issues...or something different?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 1, 2015)

Same things


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Crickett!!!
> 
> If I remember correctly it ain't the 1st time either!



I know! That's why I'm laughing so hard!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Same things



 Payback time!!!!  


Would you like me to call my AC company?


 






Crickett said:


> I know! That's why I'm laughing so hard!



I believe Quack said he was good sport about it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey Wy....you wanna borry my lil window unit?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Payback time!!!!
> 
> 
> Would you like me to call my AC company?
> ...



Yep. I remember that. I think after this though he'll add Quack to his ignore list.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Payback time!!!!
> 
> 
> Would you like me to call my AC company?



 they already seen my bad side yesterday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Wy....you wanna borry my lil window unit?



All you will need is an inverter.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Wy....you wanna borry my lil window unit?



They gave me a rental car, I'm still able to go and it has a/c


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> they already seen my bad side yesterday



You shoulda called me and Jag.....we woulda came over and assisted you in hollerin at'em!! 

  



gobbleinwoods said:


> All you will need is an inverter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> They gave me a rental car, I'm still able to go and it has a/c



I loaned that lil winder unit out to my daughter and boyfriend. Their unit went out in a rental house and they were in the last month of their 1 yr. rental. They knew the landlord wasn't going to repair it because he knew they were moving into another house anyway.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin schweetheart!!!
> 
> Shoot, I don't know....she came home tellin me all kinds of stuff the Dr. said was wrong with her. I coulda told her that!!!


hey now!


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


Think he'll EVER learn?!?!


Wycliff said:


> Trucks in the shop again


bless yo heart!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2015)

High guys and gals.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> High guys and gals.


 well hi there............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks you all so much for your well wishes and prayers. Oh how my mama woulda loved each and every one of you. It just tickled her pink when I told her I was going to a Woody's gathering. Love ya'll.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> hey now!
> 
> Think he'll EVER learn?!?!
> 
> bless yo heart!



Nope! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> High guys and gals.



Hey


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks you all so much for your well wishes and prayers. Oh how my mama woulda loved each and every one of you. It just tickled her pink when I told her I was going to a Woody's gathering. Love ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks you all so much for your well wishes and prayers. Oh how my mama woulda loved each and every one of you. It just tickled her pink when I told her I was going to a Woody's gathering. Love ya'll.


I wish I could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you right now!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2015)

Posting this over here for y'all that don't have Siri.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 1, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## bigelow (Jul 1, 2015)

Thought I would help get this 1 done since its been around a while


----------



## bigelow (Jul 1, 2015)

Yall need a new title


----------



## bigelow (Jul 1, 2015)

New #


----------



## bigelow (Jul 1, 2015)

This 1 is good though


----------



## bigelow (Jul 1, 2015)

Just saying


----------



## bigelow (Jul 1, 2015)

That's all I got


----------



## bigelow (Jul 1, 2015)

Later drivelers


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Thought I would help get this 1 done since its been around a while





bigelow said:


> Later drivelers


you barely made a dent!


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you barely made a dent!



When he said goot mornin' he was late to,teu,tu,also.  At least by real world time not GON clock time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> High guys and gals.



How you doin, Louie? 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks you all so much for your well wishes and prayers. Oh how my mama woulda loved each and every one of you. It just tickled her pink when I told her I was going to a Woody's gathering. Love ya'll.



Mandy, as you mourn the passing of your Mom, just know in your heart she feels your sadness as she is looking down upon you now while she rests in peace and comfort for eternity.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Thought I would help get this 1 done since its been around a while



Drivelers are all about longevity and stamina....not the 2:00 minit flop and rollover!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

Speakin of flop and rollover, I gotta go get the rest of the grass mowed before I get to feelin nappy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Drivelers are all about longevity and stamina....not the 2:00 minit flop and rollover!



Quality not useless quantity!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Drivelers are all about longevity and stamina....not the 2:00 minit flop and rollover!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Quality not useless quantity!






Amen brudders !!! 



But in all honesty I like my Billy bro's too.  Just feel more connected with my Drivelers.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2015)

slip said:


>


get back in here!!!!!!! 
Wanted to tell ya........... the tat looks good!


gobbleinwoods said:


> When he said goot mornin' he was late to,teu,tu,also.  At least by real world time not GON clock time.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Quality not useless quantity!


 tell'em gobblein!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Amen brudders !!!
> 
> 
> 
> But in all honesty I like my Billy bro's too._*  Just feel more connected with my Drivelers.*_


 ain't that the truth.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2015)

One hour before showtime . . .











Just took a Viagra . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One hour before showtime . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just one?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One hour before showtime . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> just one?





Short film


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> just one?





Couldn't neither of us stand tu . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2015)

15 mo minutezzz . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Flop


outta line!!!


Wycliff said:


> Short film





Hooked On Quack said:


> Couldn't neither of us stand tu . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2015)

14 minutes...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2015)

13 minutes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2015)

12 minutes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2015)

eleben minutes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2015)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2015)

Quack done


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2015)

time to smoke a cig


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Quack done





hdm03 said:


> time to smoke a cig



I don't get it


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2015)

me neither.....i just heard someone say it before


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2015)

i'm just trying to be cool and fit in


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> get back in here!!!!!!!
> Wanted to tell ya........... the tat looks good!
> 
> 
> ...



Thank ya ma'am... It looks better now that it has calmed down a bit.

How goes it errybuddy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2015)

Hang ova.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks you all so much for your well wishes and prayers. Oh how my mama woulda loved each and every one of you. It just tickled her pink when I told her I was going to a Woody's gathering. Love ya'll.





Again, our deepest regrets, Mandy. The Redhead sends her condolences as well, and know that our thoughts and prayers are with ya`ll.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2015)

slip said:


> Thank ya ma'am... It looks better now that it has calmed down a bit.
> 
> How goes it errybuddy.


Same 'ol, same 'ol.......... howudoin?


blood on the ground said:


> Hang ova.....


bless yo heart..........


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i'm just trying to be cool and fit in



Is it workin?



blood on the ground said:


> Hang ova.....



Keep drankin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

Quack ought to be awake from his dream soon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One hour before showtime . . .
> 
> Just took a Viagra . .





Keebs said:


> just one?





Wycliff said:


> Short film





Hooked On Quack said:


> 15 mo minutezzz . . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> 14 minutes...





Hooked On Quack said:


> 13 minutes





Hooked On Quack said:


> 12 minutes





Hooked On Quack said:


> eleben minutes




Well apparently, Quack has once again done some early 4th of July celebrating with a Blast-Off of monumental proportions !!!!!!  I bet everybody in and around Warthen are probably waiting for his upcoming Fireworks display now.  Just as soon as he recovers somewhat that is !!!!!   Heck, I thought all this earth shaking was maybe an earthquake or something !!! 

Dang, that UPS driver said that when he dropped off that package a little while ago.....he had never heard such a loud commotion going on in Quack's house !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 1, 2015)

just about done wid this un


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> just about done wid this un


ya'll finish it up, I be outta hera!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> just about done wid this un



Yep....and I was getting close to finishing my mowing until a neighbor pulled up and wanted to shoot the bull for about an hour! Reckon I'd better get back to it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2015)

Mowed a little today myself.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2015)

thanks everyone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2015)

Drank too much, couldn't stay on tractor on the road slopes . . .




Been bushawgin all day . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mowed a little today myself.



Rain has caught me the last 5 times I was on the mower except for once. Got me today too with about an hour to go to finish the entire place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drank too much, couldn't stay on tractor on the road slopes . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tractors, bushawgin, slopes, and drankin go well together!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drank too much, couldn't stay on tractor on the road slopes . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Twice today you couldn't stay on.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Twice today you couldn't stay on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Twice today you couldn't stay on.



 

Quack = goin for the flop!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 1, 2015)

Newwonup


----------

